# Sticky  Vostok classification database draft



## Seele

The Maiers did a great job in their page on distinguishing between some Vostok sports watch models, but I have a feeling that a more comprehensive list can be drawn up. Let's make a start:

Amphibia: "0" third digit means stainless steel case

Case type: 350
Characteristics: swivel lugs

Case type: 420
Characteristics: "oversize" round case

Case type: 710
Characteristics: current model Ministry case

Case type: 060
Characteristics: long case with hidden lugs

Still need to find: case type numbers of octagonal case, small round case (which might be 920, requires verification), tonneau case etc, and add period of production for each and movement(s) used.

Komandirskie: "1" third digit means chrome plated brass, "9" means titanium nitrite plated brass.

Case type: 34x
Characteristics: "Generalskie" type case with smoothly extending crown guards.

Case type: 92x
Characteristics: round case

Case type: 21x
Characteristics: case with "stepped extensions towards the lugs, very small crown guards.

Case type: 43x
Characteristics: round case with angular tapering lugs and wide crown guards.

Case type: 81x
Characteristics: round case with flared lugs and small crown guards.

Case type: 53x
Characteristics: star shape case with 2 o'clock crown, first made as Generalskie, from 2004-5 sold as Komandirskie.

Still need to find: information on other case designs such as two types of cushion case. There might be a further variation of the non-star "Generalskie" case.

It would be nice if my learned members can add to this as a reference source.


----------



## nht

Gret job :-!

some more:

Amphibia

Case type: 470
Characteristics: Octogonal case

Case type: 630 / 1190
Characteristics: 300m tonneau case

Case type: 960
Characteristics: recent "Neptune" case

Case type: 420
Characteristics: current round case

---------------------------
Komandirskie

Case type: 33x
Characteristics: case with 2 o'clock crown


----------



## Seele

Thanks NHT; keep'em coming! :-!

There are two similar cases as seen at Mark Gordon's site, Nos. 0769 and 0771; I have to find a good distinction between them. Also, the round Komandirskie case have at least two versions taking different size movement spacer rings; this needs investigation too. Such is the fascination - or quagmire that is Vostokology!


----------



## roo7

Great list, however, can we add photos to it ? :think:


----------



## Seele

roo7 said:


> Great list, however, can we add photos to it ? :think:


Roo7,

I would like that; right now I am preparing the list, with movements used and on-line references, I can start a pdf file detailing each case type if fellow members can supply me with pictures. Naturally it is meant to be constantly udpated and available for download, or for me to send to individuals by request too.

To that end I'd like to have clear pictures, front and back and perhaps sides too. I will, of course, take pictures of mine when I have the time, but I have but a simple digital compact; using my usual 4"X5" monorail and Goerz Red-Dot Artar would be a bit of an overkill!

Thank you! :-!


----------



## Seele

Just to make a start, here are the draft entries for a few Amphibias. I would be very grateful if my learned fellow members can offer comments, additional information and corrections, and also periods of production too.

Case type: 350
Characteristics: round case, swivel lugs
Movement: 2209, 2214
Reference pages:
Phil:
http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/vostok_space2.jpg
http://www.netgrafik.ch/divers1.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/divers2.htm
Mark Gordon Nos. 0662, 0754, 1135, 1298
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02168.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia_White.jpg

Note: Although the Maiers' page shows one with flat-ended Amphibia crown, it has date (presumably 2214 movement) and regular Amphibia hands. Those shown by Phil have dome-tipped crowns and earlier forms of hands, including one with paddle hands. Mark Gordon's 0662 also shows dome-tipped crown, but with unusual combination of hands and a Komandirskie-signed dial with date, powered by a 2214 movement. An example was used by Yuri Viktorovitch Romanenko in the Soyuz 38 space mission, September 1980.

Case type: 470
Characteristics: octagonal case, often with dial signed Albatross
Movement: 2409, 2409A
Reference pages:
Phil:
http://www.netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches9.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/vostok-albatros.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/vostok-radio-room.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/sport-watches14.htm
Mark Gordon Nos. 0115, 0740, 0787, 1195, 1245
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02107.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02108.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02113.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02124.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02119.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Azul Branco.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia_Albatros.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...ros Marine Border Patrol - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...tros Radio Room Operator - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...atros Radio Room Operator - Polished Case.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=2466
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=2931
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3037
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3045
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3077
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3083
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3085
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3087
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3135
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3147
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3171
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3173
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3177
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3191
http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3235

Note: Mark Gordon's 1195 is fitted with a Komandirskie MOD dial with date and powered by a 2234 movement. Robert Prochowicz's 3037 appears to have a 2414 movement and Komandirskie hands, which may or may not be original. Most, if not all of them are equipped with a soft metal antimagnetic shield covering the back of the movement. Examples have been documented with polished or brushed finish on the case.

Case type: 960
Characteristics: "Neptune" case, single lug in middle
Movement: 2409, 2414b 21-jewel and 31-jewel
Reference page:
Ed Brandwein:
http://edscorner1.blogspot.com/2009/12/another-interesting-old-vostok-amphibia.html
http://edscorner1.blogspot.com/2007/10/vostok-neptune-review.html
Phil:
http://www.netgrafik.ch/divers3.htm
Mark Gordon Nos. 0208, 0547
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Diver - Neptnue Case.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Neptune Blue.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Neptune Brown.jpg

Note:
Originally a variant of the Amphibia case with a slightly oval shape, it was first made with brushed finish and a variety of dials. Most are with 21-jewel automatic movements with date, Mark Gordon's 0280 is powered by a 2409, however. Later on, the case was used in the Neptune series with a distinctive dial design, polished finish, and equipped with 31-jewel version of the automatic movement.

(updated 18th July 2010)


----------



## michele

Excellent work. We can make this thread as a "work-in-progress" project. |>
I'm also glad that i finally know the exact code for octagonal cases.


----------



## Seele

michele said:


> Excellent work. We can make this thread as a "work-in-progress" project. |>
> I'm also glad that i finally know the exact code for octagonal cases.


Thank you Michele, it would be a good idea to make it a work-in-progress but knowing Vostok, it will probably be perpetually in progress!

I hope you, along with Phil, Mark and NHT would not mind me putting in links, at least for now, before we can get suitable "mug shots" of the watches done.

At first I did not just want to find out the type number for the case styles; I wanted to find a way to identify and classify the various watches, and the easiest way, to my mind, is to use case styles. There are much more to be discovered, while I await further inputs and verifications from other members, here are two further entries for Komandirskie to whet your appetite:

Komandirskie: "1" third digit means chrome plated brass, "9" means titanium nitrite plated brass.

Case type: 34x
Characteristics: resembles the "Generalskie" type case with smoothly extending crown guards but slightly smaller. When seen from the front, the bezel covers the case perimeter between the lugs at each end.
Movements: 2409, 2414, 2414A
Reference pages:
Phil:
http://www.netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches1.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches5.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches6.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches7.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches8.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches11.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/vostok1990-navy.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/submarine4.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/submarine5.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/commemorative-army2.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/commemorative-army7.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/commemorative-army9.htm
http://www.netgrafik.ch/commemorative-army11.htm
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0078, 0118, 0119, 0120, 0122, 0179, 0204, 0205, 0206, 0207, 0430, 0739, 0746, 0748, 0750, 0753, 0756, 0758, 0771, 0772, 0797
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01979.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01965.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01974.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01991.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02005.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02017.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02021.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02674.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02030.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/DSC01751.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc03072.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...e 50 Years of WW2 Victory - Caixa Dourada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...s of WW2 Victory - POBEDA - Caixa Dourada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie 50 Years of WW2 Victory -Rodina.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Aircraft Carrier.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...ert Shield - Made in USSR - (Dourado) - 1.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP - 4.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_3.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_4.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Rising Star - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Submarine - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - 2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - (Caixa Dourada).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Ostwok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Dourado).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Preto).jpg

Note: While it is discontinued, this appears to be a most common Komandirskie case style. Most examples seen appear to have flat-ended crowns but those with equally large dome-topped crowns are not unusual.

Case type: ??x (case type number still unknown)
Characteristics: originally a Generalskie design resembling Type 34x but slightly bigger. When viewed from the front, the case perimeter can be seen between the lugs.
Movement: 2416, 2416B 21-jewel
Reference pages:
Phil:
http://www.netgrafik.ch/sport-watches8.htm
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0114, 0311, 0738, 0751, 0759, 0790
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02074.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02070.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02086.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie BKC.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...Black Diver Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Horse Head 2416.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Operation Desert Shield - Made in USSR.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Preto).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Albatros Icebreaker.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Tank.jpg

Note: Most examples are signed Komandirskie, but some are signed Generalskie, Admiralskie, or even Albatross.


----------



## rproch

Maybe somebody would like to do that on www.ussrwatches.info ?


----------



## Seele

rproch said:


> Maybe somebody would like to do that on www.ussrwatches.info ?


Hi Robert,

Thanks for offering me your online resource of your impressive collection :thanks

Right now I am still not quite sure how the final result is going to be: it could very well be a post on here - or in the "Articles" section, where the links would make sense for reference purpose. Alternatively, I can make it into a printable pdf file, downloadable from here or somewhere else, which can be updated when the time arises. In the latter case, I would just have to make a selection of pictures to illustration each category. After all links might not work eternally, and besides, I might have to sort the links to eliminate duplications too, and that's going to be more work which may or may not be of advantage.

I would like to hear your - and other members' opinions on this.

P.S. I have updated the entries in the previous posts, but I still need some help regarding other less-usual case types. There are different versions of the round cases without crown guards, including Komandirskie and Amphibia: the Amphibia current round case is TYpe 420 but I think there might have been a smaller size one, conjecturally Type 020, and I need confirmation of that. Seems like I need a lot of help with the round cases!


----------



## michele

Seele said:


> P.S. I have updated the entries in the previous posts, but I still need some help regarding other less-usual case types. There are different versions of the round cases without crown guards, including Komandirskie and Amphibia: the Amphibia current round case is TYpe 420 but I think there might have been a smaller size one, conjecturally Type 020, and I need confirmation of that. Seems like I need a lot of help with the round cases!


Not only those cases. The case 420 has been modified during these years - it's lighter and cheaper now, smaller lugs, no antimagnetic shield, no luminous dot on the bezel, and perhaps it's also imperceptibly smaller (i must verify).

Oh, and there are also unidirectional bezels on Generalskie automatic cases with crown guards...i don't know if the code changes.

Anyway, i'm sticking the thread. |>


----------



## Seele

michele said:


> Not only those cases. The case 420 has been modified during these years - it's lighter and cheaper now, smaller lugs, no antimagnetic shield, no luminous dot on the bezel, and perhaps it's also imperceptibly smaller (i must verify).
> 
> Oh, and there are also unidirectional bezels on Generalskie automatic cases with crown guards...i don't know if the code changes.
> 
> Anyway, i'm sticking the thread. |>


Thanks Michele, I do not know about the changes done in the 420 case, in fact I do not know if automatic movement and antimagnetic shield have ever co-existed in the first place as I always think that the shield would get in the way of the rotor.

The bezel, for now at least, is not an issue as I am concentrating on the case design. But the 420 case situation is indeed intriguing, if the 020 case can indeed house an automatic movement by using a more dome-shaped case back then there would not have been any need to develop the 420 case in the first place. Still, these variants exist and I certainly would like to learn more: perhaps the change in the 420 case could be classified as "420 early" and "420 late" or something :think:


----------



## nht

Seele said:


> in fact I do not know if automatic movement and antimagnetic shield have ever co-existed in the first place as I always think that the shield would get in the way of the rotor.


Yes, there are antimagnetic shield on automatic movement... but shield is placed on the caseback.








https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45499&d=1176487214


----------



## Seele

nht said:


> Yes, there are antimagnetic shield on automatic movement... but shield is placed on the caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45499&d=1176487214


I see; I was thinking about a separate one, as seen in the Type 470 octagonals.

The 020/420 intrigue continues, and I am still nowhere near getting the hang of the round case Komandirskies either! :-(


----------



## michele

nht said:


> Yes, there are antimagnetic shield on automatic movement... but shield is placed on the caseback.


Exactly, although the pic refers to the ultra-rare "two crowns" Amphibia  dream of the dreams :roll:

Anyway, i have an automatic, 21-jewels, USSR-made Amphibia, and the caseback is made in the same way - a thin layer of antimagnetic metal, directly welded or glued behnind the caseback.

AFAIK current Amphibians do not have that antimagnetic protection.

I wonder if the two versions (old and new) had two different codes. :think:


----------



## nht

michele said:


> I wonder if the two versions (old and new) had two different codes. :think:


At least exist 2 different codes: 020 (old case) and 420 (new case).

I compared externally both cases (020 case is from 1991 and 420 from 2000's)

























and verified that:

- Central zone (marked in red) has a lower height in case type 020...
- Both 020 and 420 cases have the same diameter.
- Caseback has a lower height in case 020 (because it has a manual movement - 2409, and case 420 has a automatic movement - 2416)

Probably case 020 is for old type Amphibia's with 2409 movement and antimagnetic shield, and 420 for recent (Don't know if older automatic Amphibia's have same code) Amphibia's with automatic movement.

At least, in all my Amphibia's, i can confirm this.


----------



## Seele

Hi NHT,

Thank you for showing us your comparison pictures. Would I be able to impose on you, and ask you to measure the thicknesses of the corresponding parts in the cases?

I think what Michele said was that, the 020 case can take an automatic movement if a more prominently domed case back is fitted; I do not know either way because I do not have examples to examine. He also pointed out that even the 420 case has two versions, and that I cannot verify either way for my lack of resources.

It is also possible that the 020 and 420 cases require different movement spacers, I feel that the latter needs a bigger one. If that be the case, this same change could also have been reflected in the similarly-shaped Komandirskie cases as I had checked two of them, one made for 2409 and the other for 2416, they certainly required different spacer rings of different diameters. If that be the case the Amphibia 020/420 would find parallels in the Komandirskie ??x/92x (the ??x means I do not know its appellation).

Just to add the confusion, Mark's No. 0121, which seems to be a round Komandirskie case, has the inside of the lugs showing obvious radius. Getting even more intriguing!


----------



## ecalzo

great great thread guys.. i told those information to other guys and i hope that they will help us all ,..... :-!


----------



## nht

Seele said:


> ask you to measure the thicknesses of the corresponding parts in the cases?


If you mean red marked zone, 2mm in the 020 and 3mm in the 420 case.



Seele said:


> 020 case can take an automatic movement if a more prominently domed case back is fitted; I do not know either way because I do not have examples to examine.


Yes, it's posible.



Seele said:


> It is also possible that the 020 and 420 cases require different movement spacers, I feel that the latter needs a bigger one.


Inside i saw no differences: about 36mm in diameter in both cases. As the movements also have same measure (24mm), both spacers are equal.

But i repeat, these facts are only based on the 2 cases that i compared.


----------



## Seele

Thank you so much, NHT; I have made a note of your observations! :thanks


----------



## michele

nht said:


> Inside i saw no differences: about 36mm in diameter in both cases. As the movements also have same measure (24mm), both spacers are equal.


I have an hypothesis. As experienced with the white RR, the dial on those new cases (420) is partially covered by the edge of the case, while on older models (020?) the dial is totally visible and it's totally "inside" the internal circumference of the case (then also closer to the crystal).

I wonder if the size difference in the central section of the case is related with those differences of construction. :think:


----------



## Seele

Just after identifying the Komandirskie 39x (thanks Stefano and NHT) there are two more variants: one is like the opposite of 39x with regards to the right hand edges, with more pronounced curves. This type is still offered new and with 2409 movement.










Another type is oval shape but asymmetrical.



















More info needed!


----------



## michele

Seele said:


> Another type is oval shape but asymmetrical.
> More info needed!


Four years ago, i have posted some pics of (more or less) rare cases - and the "asymmetrical" one is included:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=14062

However, the one in that old thread has a normal black bezel. Don't know if it's original (that USSR-made dial was often offered with black bezel on octagonal models, maybe it's original), or if it's a Franken. The caseback is typical of post-Soviet Komandirskie.

Oh, and there is the one with crown at 4 'o clock - i have three of them.

As Churchill said, "Russia is a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma"... :think:


----------



## Seele

Thanks Michele for adding more for me to consider!

For the benefit of other members and to keep it in this thread, let's have a look at them:

Picture 1:










Appears to be a regular round case Komandirskie with Black Diver dial and regular hands, along with an unusual bezel. The case appears very dark, could either be the lack of reflection, or black finish. I do not feel that black-finished cases have been made extensively, if at all.

Pictures 2 and 3:


















Unknown new type!

Pictures 4 and 5:


















That is the same oval asymmetrical case I posted earlier; the eBay seller's pictures show chrome layer wear showing it is a Komandirskie case, but these pictures show an example fitted as an Amphibia but with a flat Komandirskie back, which should not accommodate an antimagnetic shield.

Picture 6:










4 o'clock crown case: I do not think I have seen an example with the familiar type of rotating bezel. Perhaps it was never intended to have a rotating bezel, thus not within the field of investigation here?

Picture 7:










This is the large round Amphibia case, scarce but examples are indeed known.

Picture 8:










3 o'clock crown pillow, more scarce than the 2 o'clock one but now well documented.

Picture 9:










Type 350 Amphibia case with swivel lugs.

Picture 10:










Unknown new type!

Picture 11:










Two-crown Amphibia.

Picture 12:










This I believe is the Type 350 Amphibia case with the pressed metal lugs replaced by thick wires. I am not sure if this warrants a new classification type, unless there's a different official appellation given to it. Mark Gordon's 1298 shows an example with the usual pressed metal lugs, but instead of rivets, wires with end loops were used instead, looking almost like a backyard fix.


----------



## michele

> Thanks Michele for adding more for me to consider!


No problem! |> The pics are mostly from Ebay auctions that took place from 2002 to 2006, but i have stored many pics in the following years too. So i must browse my pics folder to check if there is some other thing.



> Picture 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be a regular round case Komandirskie with Black Diver dial and regular hands, along with an unusual bezel. The case appears very dark, could either be the lack of reflection, or black finish. I do not feel that black-finished cases have been made extensively, if at all.


I don't know if it's a reflection or a real black case, anyway that bezel is very rare. Seen just three or four times, one recently.

"Unusual" case coatings were not a Vostok's habit until some years ago. There is a example of white-dial Vostok with big sailboat on the dial, and semi-transparent blue coating on the case (sort of anodyzed treatment).



> Pictures 2 and 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown new type!


Dial and caseback seems in common with the watch that i have called "Komamphibia" some time ago (BTW, did you add that case too?). Don't know if the bezel is fixed or not. 


> Pictures 4 and 5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same oval asymmetrical case I posted earlier; the eBay seller's pictures show chrome layer wear showing it is a Komandirskie case, but these pictures show an example fitted as an Amphibia but with a flat Komandirskie back, which should not accommodate an antimagnetic shield.


Pics from a 2003 auction, if i'm not wrong. Seller was "Rosso20" (not more on Ebay), an Ukrainian guy with lot of interesting stuff at cheap prices. Good times... :roll:

Bezel and dial are matching though. Possibly a "transition", semi-mixed model (all in all the case was probably a sort of "experiment"), or a Frankenwatch with USSR parts. Caseback is the same for both the watches seen till now, so this asymmetric case should be post-Soviet. At least i think so :think:



> Picture 6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 o'clock crown case: I do not think I have seen an example with the familiar type of rotating bezel. Perhaps it was never intended to have a rotating bezel, thus not within the field of investigation here?


I have this black one (in better conditions though, almost new, except a scratch on the case), and a NOS one with white dial, box and paper. If the paper is matching, it may be useful. I will check it today. |>
No external bezel was mounted. The internal fixed bezel was always black.

I have also a third one, found at the flea market, it was "frankened" with an U-boot dial. The front view was so destroyed by the rust, and the watch so messed up anyway, that i have fitted a Raketa bezel on it!



> Picture 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large round Amphibia case, scarce but examples are indeed known.


I have one, "rare but not so rare" - it can be found with a bit of effort. Not an everyday find anyway - more an "everymonth" find.



> Picture 8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 o'clock crown pillow, more scarce than the 2 o'clock one but now well documented.


There was an identical U-boot version for sale with this, watches were new, so it should be original. Caseback was the same of the watch in pictures 2/3.



> Picture 10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown new type!


I remember that somebody (lot of years ago) reported this watch as used in Kosovo by Russian troops. Of course, as i have already said in the past, that's a totally uncontrolled rumour with no sources. Interesting case though.



> Picture 11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-crown Amphibia.


discussed many times, seen in several configurations.



> Picture 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I believe is the Type 350 Amphibia case with the pressed metal lugs replaced by thick wires. I am not sure if this warrants a new classification type, unless there's a different official appellation given to it. Mark Gordon's 1298 shows an example with the usual pressed metal lugs, but instead of rivets, wires with end loops were used instead, looking almost like a backyard fix.


Shape of these lugs indicates a professional production IMO. I have seen another one like this, if i'm not wrong. Probably the watch owned by Mark is fixed with home-made bent wires, probably to make it more resistant. But it's just my theory.


----------



## Seele

Hi Michele,

Thank you for the additional information, much appreciated!

To keep it brief, I shall just refer to picture numbers without showing the pictures again:

Picture 1:

Supposing it was an Komandirskie brass case but in black finish, and produced in any appreciable number as products for general sales, Vostok would have assigned a new third digit to its type number. It could also be a custom piece though: the owner's brother-in-law could have owned a PVD company!

Picture 2 and 3:

If we are talking about "Komanphibia", I guess we are referring to a Komandirskie round case taking Amphibia-type large crown, by fitting a crown tube meant for Amphibia. Perhaps case back dimensions is also a factor too. If the example in Picture 1 was indeed a Komandirskie case it might class as one as well...

I have to admit that I am getting quite confused by the round cases, both Amphibia and Komandirskie! I'd await more experienced members to help with that.

Picture 4 and 5:

I am suspecting this as a Frankenwatch, and even possibly a "factory Frankenwatch" built as a styling exercise using existing parts, and somehow managed to leave the factory. The rarity of this asymmetrical case might suggest that it's experimental and existing parts built before dissolution were used, such as dials. We are speculating of course, but it sounds plausible nonethtless.

Picture 6:

Thanks for offering to check the paper that came with the white dial version. If the external bezel was put into place using the same wire mechanism as the familiar types then it would be within the scope of this investigation.

Picture 12:

I have decided to consider this as one of the variants of the Type 350 case.

Of course, one of the back room boys at Chistopol might present us with a complete list which solves all our questions!


----------



## ecalzo

wonderful....... guys...... wonderful... :-!:-!


----------



## Seele

Further additions:

I asked the vendor of this watch which is NOS with box and paper, thus expected to be original, about the type number and he said it's 091xxx. I do believe it is a "non-star" Generalskie case but the watch was built up during the chaotic post-dissolution period, hence the strange use of Amphibia hands. If it is indeed a Generalskie, then we have just found its case type number.




























Another new type, the "wavy" with hand-wound movement:


----------



## Seele

I think time is ripe for me to show the Amphibia section, as it stands now.

As an introduction, I would like to say that this is an ongoing project, as an attempt to identify and classify the case types used in the very popular Amphibia and Komandirskie watches by Vostok, with attached - and almost invariably revolving bezels. Due to the interchangeability of parts, trying to identify an example of a watch based on dial markings would be fraught with danger, as mis-identification can be common. Hopefully it also goes some way to serve a second purpose, as an aid to identify spurious examples not put together at the factory.

Amphibia models are with a stainless steel case, and in Vostok's six-digit code, the third digit being "0" signifies that, and the first two digits signify the actual design of the case.

For illustrations I will try to use Phil's pictures as far as I can.

Additional notes in _italics_ are more or less "points to investigate further" and I would greatly appreciate any help from fellow members.

*Case type: 350*








Characteristics: round case, swivel lugs
Movement: 2209, 2214
Reference pages:
Phil:
http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/vostok_space2.jpg
divers1
divers2
Mark Gordon Nos. 0662, 0754, 1135, 1298
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02168.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia_White.jpg

Note: Although the Maiers' page shows one with flat-ended Amphibia crown, it has date (presumably 2214 movement) and regular Amphibia hands. Those shown by Phil have dome-tipped crowns and earlier forms of hands, including one with paddle hands. Mark Gordon's 0662 also shows dome-tipped crown, but with unusual combination of hands and a Komandirskie-signed dial with date, powered by a 2214 movement. An example was used by Yuri Viktorovitch Romanenko in the Soyuz 38 space mission, September 1980. Additional variants are documented with wire loops instead of the pressed metal lugs, and with rivets replaced by pieces of wire.

*Case type: 470*








Characteristics: octagonal case, often with dial signed Albatross
Movement: 2409, 2409A
Reference pages:
Phil:
infantry-watches9
vostok-albatros
vostok-radio-room
sport-watches14
Mark Gordon Nos. 0115, 0740, 0787, 1195, 1245
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02107.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02108.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02113.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02124.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02119.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Azul Branco.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia_Albatros.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...ros Marine Border Patrol - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...tros Radio Room Operator - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...atros Radio Room Operator - Polished Case.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
amfibia
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Albatros
Komandirskie
Amfibia
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: Mark Gordon's 1195 is fitted with a Komandirskie MOD dial with date and powered by a 2234 movement. Robert Prochowicz's 3037 appears to have a 2414 movement and Komandirskie hands, which may or may not be original. Most, if not all of them are equipped with a soft metal antimagnetic shield covering the back of the movement. Examples have been documented with polished or brushed finish on the case.

_*It is possible that both Mark Gordon's 1195 and Robert Prochowicz's 3037 are spurious pieces, need to look into them._

*Case type: First as 1190, then 630*








Characteristics: 300m tonneau
Movement: 2209
Reference pages:
Phil:
divers4
Mark Gordon No. 0075
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia 300m.jpg

Note: the three verified examples, produced in 1981 and 1986, show different type numbers, as 1190 and 630 respectively. Lug width is 22mm.

*Case type: 119*








Characteristics: 200m tonneau
Movement: 2209
Reference pages:
Phil:
sport-watches18
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0172, 0394, 0669
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02156.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02163.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02151.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Tonneau.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Diver Tonneau.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Amfibia_A
Amfibia

Note: The 119 appellation does not follow the established convention. The difference between the 300m and 200m versions can be seen here:









*Case type: 960*








Characteristics: "Neptune" case, single lug in middle
Movement: 2409, 2414b 21-jewel and 31-jewel
Reference pages:
Ed Brandwein:
Ed's Corner: Another interesting old Vostok Amphibia Cosmonaut
Ed's Corner: Vostok Neptune Review
Phil:
divers3
Mark Gordon Nos. 0208, 0547
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Diver - Neptnue Case.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Neptune Blue.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Neptune Brown.jpg

Note: Originally a variant of the Amphibia case with a slightly oval shape, it is not yet known if the type number 930 was assigned at the time. First made with brushed finish and a variety of dials. Most are with 21-jewel automatic movements with date, Mark Gordon's 0280 is powered by a 2409, however. Later on, this case, with confirmed appellation of Type 930, was used in the Neptune series with a distinctive dial design, polished finish, and equipped with 31-jewel version of the automatic movement.

*Case type: 020*








Characteristics: round case, thinner case body
Movement: 2409
Reference pages:
Phil:
submarine3
Mark Gordon: No. 0116
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02090.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02096.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02104.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02130.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02136.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Creme).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Creme)_2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic Green.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Verde).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...imagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP - Verde Branco.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Operation Desert Shield - Made in USSR.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Russia - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
DSC06039-1
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia

Note: the thinner case body can take only the 2409 hand-wind movement, with a slightly domed case back. Middle section of the case is 2mm thick.

*Case type: 420*








Characteristics: round case, thicker case body
Movement: 2416b, 21-jewel and 31-jewel
Reference pages:
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0316, 0759, 0789, 0791
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02509.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02082.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02127.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Anchor - CAEAAHO B POCCNN.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude 2416.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Diver - CAEAAHO B POCCNN.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...om%20Operator%20-%20Edi%E7%E3o%20Limitada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Submarine - MADE IN USSR.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Cosmonaut Helmet.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Vostok Rocket.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Tank.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia

Note: the Type 420 case can be considered as a development of the Type 020 case, the only difference is that it is slightly thicker, at 3mm, to accommodate the 2414 automatic movement, as seen in this picture by NHT. Its case back has a more pronounced dome.









_*More information would be needed for both Type 020 and Type 420 cases, and the two possible versions of the latter._

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: large round case
Movement: 2414 21-jewel
Reference Pages:
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s64/abunce1016/zulu011.jpg
Ed Brandwein:
DSCN2918.JPG (image)
Mark Gordon: No.0773

Note: When seen from the front, the case perimeter extends well beyond the bezel.

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: "Old Ministry"
Movement: 2416b 21-jewel
Reference page:
Phil:
divers6
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Ministry 21 jewels.jpg

*Case type: 710*








Characteristics: current model Ministry case
Movement: 2416b
Reference pages:
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Ministry Blask Diver - CAEAAHO B POCCNN.jpg

*Case type: 060*








Characteristics: long case with hidden lugs
Movement: 2416b

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: vaguely regular octagonal shape, no crown guard
Movement: 2409A, 2414
Reference page:
Mark Gordon: No. 0506
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia - Albatros Icebreaker - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/15/p1000743a.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia

_*Still need to find period of production for each type, and confirm movements(s) used._


----------



## nht

Well... i post a link to a 2001 Vostok Catologue: http://minidocs8.no.sapo.pt/Vostok Catalog - 2001.pdf

- As you can see, confirm 091 code for non-star Generalskie type case.
- Picture 10 has case type 93x

- Note case 52x type too:









- and more...

Well... i hope this help

And Thanks for this great job ! :-!


----------



## michele

nht said:


> Well... i post a link to a 2001 Vostok Catologue: http://minidocs8.no.sapo.pt/Vostok Catalog - 2001.pdf
> 
> - As you can see, confirm 091 code for non-star Generalskie type case.
> - Picture 10 has case type 93x
> 
> - Note case 52x type too:
> 
> - and more...
> 
> Well... i hope this help
> 
> And Thanks for this great job ! :-!


GREAT NUNO :-! 
I have recognized the source...Chasprom website ;-)
I did not thought that they had still the 2001 catalogue!

Note that the Generalskie automatic case (crown guards) is indicated as 091, it's the same as the USSR version, but with much smaller crown. I wonder if the code is the same for both the versions.


----------



## nht

michele said:


> GREAT NUNO :-!
> I have recognized the source...Chasprom website ;-)
> I did not thought that they had still the 2001 catalogue!
> 
> Note that the Generalskie automatic case (crown guards) is indicated as 091, it's the same as the USSR version, but with much smaller crown. I wonder if the code is the same for both the versions.


I can't remember where i downloaded this catalogue... but i think you are right ;-)

About Generaslkie... it seems they have both types of Generalskie (with the 2 crown sizes)... 
See page 11, first line - 2nd and 3th watches... :think:


----------



## Seele

NHT,

Thank you so much for pointing me to the catalogue, which helps a lot, I wonder if there are more out there... :-s

I have identified more variants too, and will go over it with a fine tooth comb again.

On Page 5 of the catalogue, second row, fifth from left, has case type 74x, which looks suspiciously like the asymmetrical oval case! The image is quite small so I cannot see clearly though.

I also see case type 70x which appears round, on Page 8, row three, fifth from left; row four, second to fourth from left. Again I cannot see its details clearly.


----------



## michele

Seele said:


> On Page 5 of the catalogue, second row, fifth from left, has case type 74x, which looks suspiciously like the asymmetrical oval case! The image is quite small so I cannot see clearly though.
> 
> I also see case type 70x which appears round, on Page 8, row three, fifth from left; row four, second to fourth from left. Again I cannot see its details clearly.


Case 74x seems quite symmetrical - a sort of Ministry case with bevelled angles. The 70x seems closer to an asymmetrical design, but the crown is small and it's not recessed. :think:


----------



## Seele

Thanks Michele; I am waiting for more information on these two cases, and have also added the "gear" type in your other thread.

Here is the much awaited work-in-progress Komandirskie list:

Third digit of "1" means chrome plated brass, "9" means titanium nitride finish which gives gold tone, but harder-wearing than gold.

*Case type: 34x*









Characteristics: with smoothly extending crown guards but slightly smaller. When seen from the front, the bezel covers the case perimeter between the lugs at each end.
Movements: 2409, 2414, 2414A
Reference pages:
Phil:
infantry-watches1
infantry-watches5
infantry-watches6
infantry-watches7
infantry-watches8
infantry-watches11
vostok1990-navy
submarine4
submarine5
commemorative-army2
commemorative-army7
commemorative-army9
commemorative-army11
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0078, 0118, 0119, 0120, 0122, 0179, 0204, 0205, 0206, 0207, 0430, 0739, 0746, 0748, 0750, 0753, 0756, 0758, 0771, 0772, 0797
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01979.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01965.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01974.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01991.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02005.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02017.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02021.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02674.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02030.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/DSC01751.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc03072.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...e 50 Years of WW2 Victory - Caixa Dourada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...s of WW2 Victory - POBEDA - Caixa Dourada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie 50 Years of WW2 Victory -Rodina.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Aircraft Carrier.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...ert Shield - Made in USSR - (Dourado) - 1.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP - 4.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_3.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_4.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Rising Star - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Submarine - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - 2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - (Caixa Dourada).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Ostwok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Dourado).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Preto).jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: While it is discontinued, this appears to be a most common Komandirskie case style. Most examples seen appear to have flat-ended crowns but those with equally large dome-topped crowns are not unusual. Robert Prochowicz's 3073 has an unusual, perhaps non-standard bezel fitted which is smaller.

*Case type: 09x*









Characteristics: originally a Generalskie design resembling Type 34x but slightly bigger. When viewed from the front, the case perimeter can be seen between the lugs, not obscured by a standard bezel.
Movement: 2416, 2416B 21-jewel
Reference pages:
Phil:
sport-watches8
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0114, 0311, 0738, 0751, 0759, 0790
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02074.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02070.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02086.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie BKC.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...Black Diver Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Horse Head 2416.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Operation Desert Shield - Made in USSR.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Preto).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Albatros Icebreaker.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Tank.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Generalskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: Most examples are signed Komandirskie, but some are signed Generalskie, Admiralskie, or even Albatross.

*Case type: 33x*









Characteristics: cushion case with 2 o'clock crown
Movement: 2414, 2414A
References pages:
Phil:
infantry-watches10
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0175, 0757, 0793
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01996.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01998.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02014.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02068.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Boris Yeltsin.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...ert Shield - Made in USSR - (Dourado) - 2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper (Castanho).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - (Caixa Dourada) - 2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - 3AKA3 MO CCCP - (Verde).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Preto)_2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Verde).jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: Most examples appear to have larger size dome-topped crowns but those with flat-ended crowns have also been recorded.

*Case type: ??x*









Characteristics: Cushion case as type 33x but with 3 o'clock crown.
Movement: 2414
Reference pages:
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0336, 0755
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: Compared to the type 33x case, this version appears to be more scarce.

*Case type: 92x*








Characteristics: round case
Movement: 2416b
Reference pages:
Mark Gordon: No. 0792
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02131.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02138.jpg

*Case type: 21x*








Characteristics: case with stepped extensions towards the lugs, very small crown guards.
Movement: 2414A
Rererence pages:
Mark Gordon Nos. 0774, 0775, 0794
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie

*Case type: 43x*








Characteristics: round case with angular tapering lugs and wide crown guards.
Movement: 2414A
Reference page:
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Dynamo Moscow.jpg

*Case type: 81x*








Characteristics: round case with flared lugs and small crown guards.
Movement: 2414A
Reference page:
Mark Gordon: No. 0747

_*needs better picture_

*Case type: 52x*









Characteristics: round case with comma-shaped lugs, no crown guards.
Movement: 2416b
Reference page:
Phil:
commemorative-army10

*Case type: 53x*








Characteristics: star shape case with 2 o'clock crown
Movement: 2414A
Reference pages:
Phil:
vostok-admiralskie
Mark Gordon No. 0766, 0768
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02134.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie - CAEAAHO B CCCP - Caixa Dourada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Ostwok Generalskie - (Caixa Dourada)_2.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Generalskie

Note: first made as Generalskie, from 2004-5 sold as Komandirskie. Some examples have dials signed Admiralskie.

*Case type: 64x*









Characteristics: a newer, more angular design, the corners of the strap at the lug ends are particially obscurd by the lugs.
Movements: 2414A, 2434
Reference page:
Phil:
commemorative-army4

*Case type: ???*









Characteristics: small flared lugs, narrow crown guards.
Movement: 2414A
Reference page:
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie

Note: Usually with black bezel and released as commemorative editions, such as anniversary of the end of WWII.

*Case type: 39x*








Characteristics: resembles type 34x but with a more gentle curve on the right hand edges, thus having smaller crown guard.
Movement: 2424
Reference page:
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok 24h.jpg

*Case type: 93x*








Characteristics: generally oval in shape with rounded lugs corners, and has a large semi-circular crown guard which shields almost the whole length of the crown.
Movement: 2414A

*Case type: 59x*








Characteristics: bears a resemblance to Type 34x but with sweeping curves on he right side, the bezel touches the curve when seen from the front.
Movement: 2409

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: oval shape, asymmetrical
Movement: 2414?

_*more information needed, and the illustrated example might not be original, or at least not in the form that it was intended to be as a production model._

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: with wavy outline
Movement: 2414?

_*more information needed_

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: with extended lugs
Movement: 2414?

_*more information needed_

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: round case with perimeter looking like straight-cut gear
Movement: 2414?

_*more information needed_

*Case type: 74x*

_*more information needed_

*Case type: 70x*

_*more information needed_


----------



## nht

Seele said:


> *Case type: ???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Characteristics: 300m tonneau
> Movement: 2209
> Reference pages:
> Phil:
> divers4
> Mark Gordon No. 0075
> NHT:
> http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia 300m.jpg
> 
> _*I have not compared this against a 200m Tonneau, Type 119, so cannot tell if they are different. For now I have given it a conjectural code, Type 630._


A pic by "Strela" confirm case type 630 and dial 906 for this 300m tonneau Amphibia (1986):









But my 300m have another code (and with 1 more digit): 2209 / 1190906
As you can see, same movement (2209), same dial code (906), but different type case code (1190) - and with 4 digits... :think:

The difference is that mine 300m was produced in 1981...

About comparision with 200m tonneau, a pic by Phill can help:


----------



## nht

And if you want to add an early Komandirskie type with a 2234 hackable movement, i have one from 1982 with papers (case type 793)


----------



## Seele

Thanks NHT for the information on the two tonneau case! The information have been integrated into the original list.

For now the project only covers the "classic" case types with bezels, the earlier ones are outside the project's scope, as are the Partner series; that would be a whole new can of worms!

Thank you again!:thanks


----------



## storyteller

Two unusual cases - one from Rastafar collection (IMG_4069 -) and one from Katolik's (http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=820&page=119).


----------



## Seele

Storyteller,

Thanks for the lead!

This first picture seem to show earlier versions of the Ministry; I remember some time ago there was a thread on the different generations of the Ministry case.










The second picture seems to show a case resembling the Type 060 but without crown guards: is it steel or chrome-on-brass... interesting thought!


----------



## nht

Seele said:


> This first picture seem to show earlier versions of the Ministry; I remember some time ago there was a thread on the different generations of the Ministry case.


Note that the "Ministry" case to the left isn't original, as said Katolik in this post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/2993975-post8.html


----------



## michele

Seele said:


> The second picture seems to show a case resembling the Type 060 but without crown guards: is it steel or chrome-on-brass... interesting thought!


Am i wrong, or the lugs on this one are slightly asymmetrical?


----------



## Seele

NHT,

Thank you for your tip; that's the thread I was looking for. So is it fair to say that there are two Ministry case types?

The "lugs on back" design is indeed very unusual, I have to think about that.

Michele,

To my eyes, it does not seem to be asymmetrical; it could just be the foreshortening effect of the picture.


----------



## nht

Seele said:


> So is it fair to say that there are two Ministry case types?


Yes... AFAIK, there are only 2 Ministry case types - old and new (710) :


----------



## michele

BTW, i have found two Vostok boxes with papers. Codes of the cases are *051* and *059*, chrome and titanium-nitride. Both refers to a Vostok 2409 movement. :-s


----------



## Seele

michele said:


> BTW, i have found two Vostok boxes with papers. Codes of the cases are *051* and *059*, chrome and titanium-nitride. Both refers to a Vostok 2409 movement. :-s


Very intriguing indeed: makes me wonder what the watches actually look like!


----------



## michele

Seele said:


> Very intriguing indeed: makes me wonder what the watches actually look like!


If i'm not wrong, the cases contained standard 34x Komandirskies, of course documents were not matching.

Maybe the codes refer to the small "Cadet" model? Movement is that one, and they were available in chrome or titanium-nitride. :think:


----------



## Seele

As my original posts listing the Amphibia and Komandirskie case types are old enough not to allow me to edit anymore, I have to post the lists again with new revisions; here's the updated Amphibia list, updated Komandirskie list to come later.

Amphibia models are with stainless steel case, and in Vostok's six-digit code, the third digit being "0" signifies that (although an exception has been found), and the first two digits indicate the actual design of the case.

For illustrations I will try to use Phil's pictures as far as I can.

Additional notes in _italics_ are more of less "points to investigate further" and I would greatly appreciate any help from fellow members.

*Case type: 350*








Characteristics: round case, swivel lugs
Movement: 2209, 2214
Reference pages:
Phil:
http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/vostok_space2.jpg
divers1
divers2
Mark Gordon Nos. 0662, 0754, 1135, 1298
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02168.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia_White.jpg

Note: Although the Maiers' page shows one with flat-ended Amphibia crown, it has date (presumably 2214 movement) and regular Amphibia hands. Those shown by Phil have dome-tipped crowns and earlier forms of hands, including one with paddle hands. Mark Gordon's 0662 also shows dome-tipped crown, but with unusual combination of hands and a Komandirskie-signed dial with date, powered by a 2214 movement. An example was used by Yuri Viktorovitch Romanenko in the Soyuz 38 space mission, September 1980. Additional variants are documented with wire loops instead of the pressed metal lugs, and with rivets replaced by pieces of wire.

*Case type: 470*








Characteristics: octagonal case, often with dial signed Albatross
Movement: 2409, 2409A
Reference pages:
Phil:
infantry-watches9
vostok-albatros
vostok-radio-room
sport-watches14
Mark Gordon Nos. 0115, 0740, 0787, 1195, 1245
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02107.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02108.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02113.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02124.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02119.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Azul Branco.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok_Amphibia_Albatros.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...ros Marine Border Patrol - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...tros Radio Room Operator - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...atros Radio Room Operator - Polished Case.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
amfibia
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Albatros
Komandirskie
Amfibia
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: Mark Gordon's 1195 is fitted with a Komandirskie MOD dial with date and powered by a 2234 movement. Robert Prochowicz's 3037 appears to have a 2414 movement and Komandirskie hands, which may or may not be original. Most, if not all of them are equipped with a soft metal antimagnetic shield covering the back of the movement. Examples have been documented with polished or brushed finish on the case.

_*It is possible that both Mark Gordon's 1195 and Robert Prochowicz's 3037 are spurious pieces, need to look into them._

*Case type: ???*
















Characteristics: The lugs are formed in one piece with the case back.
Movement: 2409
Reference page:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/interesting-amphibian-400569-post2993975.html#post2993975

Note: this is a most unusual design found by member katolik.

*Case type: First as 1190, then 630*








Characteristics: 300m tonneau
Movement: 2209
Reference pages:
Phil:
divers4
Mark Gordon No. 0075
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia 300m.jpg

Note: The three verified examples, produced in 1981 and 1986, show different type numbers, as 1190 and 630 respectively. Lug width is 22mm.

*Case type: 119*








Characteristics: 200m tonneau
Movement: 2209
Reference pages:
Phil:
sport-watches18
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0172, 0394, 0669
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02156.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02163.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02151.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Tonneau.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Diver Tonneau.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Amfibia_A
Amfibia

Note: The 119 appellation does not follow the established convention. The difference between the 300m and 200m versions can be seen here:









*Case type: 960*








Characteristics: "Neptune" case, single lug in middle
Movement: 2409, 2414b 21-jewel and 31-jewel
Reference pages:
Ed Brandwein:
Ed's Corner: Another interesting old Vostok Amphibia Cosmonaut
Ed's Corner: Vostok Neptune Review
Phil:
divers3
Mark Gordon Nos. 0208, 0547
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Diver - Neptnue Case.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Neptune Blue.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Neptune Brown.jpg

Note:
Originally a variant of the Amphibia case with a slightly oval shape, it is not yet known if the type number 930 was assigned at the time. First made with brushed finish and a variety of dials. Most are with 21-jewel automatic movements with date, Mark Gordon's 0280 is powered by a 2409, however. Later on, this case, with confirmed appellation of Type 930, was used in the Neptune series with a distinctive dial design, polished finish, and equipped with 31-jewel version of the automatic movement.

*Case type: 020*








Characteristics: round case, thinner case body
Movement: 2409
Reference pages:
Phil:
submarine3
Mark Gordon: No. 0116
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02090.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02096.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02104.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02130.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02136.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Creme).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Creme)_2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic Green.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Verde).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...imagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP - Verde Branco.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Operation Desert Shield - Made in USSR.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Russia - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
DSC06039-1
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia

Note: the thinner case body can take only the 2409 hand-wind movement, with a slightly domed case back. Middle section of the case is 2mm thick.

*Case type: 420*








Characteristics: round case, thicker case body
Movement: 2416b, 21-jewel and 31-jewel
Reference pages:
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0316, 0759, 0789, 0791
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02509.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02082.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02127.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Anchor - CAEAAHO B POCCNN.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude 2416.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Blue Diver - CAEAAHO B POCCNN.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...om%20Operator%20-%20Edi%E7%E3o%20Limitada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Submarine - MADE IN USSR.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Cosmonaut Helmet.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Vostok Rocket.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Tank.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia

Note: the Type 420 case can be considered as a development of the Type 020 case, the only difference is that it is slightly thicker, at 3mm, to accommodate the 2414 automatic movement, as seen in this picture by NHT. Its case back has a more pronounced dome.









_*More information would be needed for both Type 020 and Type 420 cases, and the two possible versions of the latter._

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: large round case
Movement: 2414 21-jewel
Reference Pages:
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s64/abunce1016/zulu011.jpg
Ed Brandwein:
DSCN2918.JPG (image)
Mark Gordon: No.0773

Note: When seen from the front, the case perimeter extends well beyond the bezel.

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: "Old Ministry"
Movement: 2416b 21-jewel
Reference page:
Phil:
divers6
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Ministry 21 jewels.jpg

*Case type: 710*








Characteristics: current model Ministry case
Movement: 2416b
Reference pages:
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia Ministry Blask Diver - CAEAAHO B POCCNN.jpg

*Case type: 060*








Characteristics: long case with hidden lugs
Movement: 2416b

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: vaguely regular octagonal shape, no crown guard
Movement: 2409A, 2414
Reference page:
Mark Gordon: No. 0506
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Amphibia - Albatros Icebreaker - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/15/p1000743a.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Amfibia
Amfibia
Amfibia


----------



## storyteller

This looks like another example of katolik's unusual case, again with date. (Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Альбом TrushIN: Мои Востоки - Изображение). And one more from Rastafar80 collection (http://photofile.ru/users/ussr-watches/150068178/152075928/#mainImageLink). The case looks black, why? Take a look also at the crown guards of this one (http://photofile.ru/users/ussr-watches/150068178/152075943/#mainImageLink), I wonder if it is Komandirskie or Amphibia (since it has the scuba diver on its dial).


----------



## nht

storyteller said:


> This looks like another example of katolik's unusual case, again with date. (Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.Ru - Ð�Ð»ÑŒÐ±Ð¾Ð¼ TrushIN: ÐœÐ¾Ð¸ Ð'Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ÐºÐ¸ - Ð˜Ð·Ð¾Ð±Ñ€Ð°Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ). And one more from Rastafar80 collection (Êîëëåêöèÿ ÷àñîâ ÑÑÑÐ :: USSR watches collection). The case looks black, why? Take a look also at the crown guards of this one (Êîëëåêöèÿ ÷àñîâ ÑÑÑÐ :: USSR watches collection), I wonder if it is Komandirskie or Amphibia (since it has the scuba diver on its dial).


It appears to be the traditional and rare Komandirskie with plastic case... (but with a Amphibia dial...)

Pics from Michele


----------



## storyteller

Corrected two links in my previous posting. Another interesting case from technik's collection in watch.ru, (Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Альбом Technik: Часы,которые ношу) - Изображение).


----------



## Seele

Now: updated version of the Komandirskie list. As before, information requests are in _italics_. I have left out the "cadet" and the "wren" (flared lugs and 2 o'clock crown for female navy officers) for now.

---

The classic Komandirskie sports watches with rotating bezels: case made from brass, the first two digits refer to its case design, third digit of "1" means chrome plated brass, "9" means titanium nitride finish which gives a gold tone, but harder-wearing than gold. Vostok's appellation system also says "3" means gold plating, "6" means black finish, but apparently they are not used on this series of watches.

*Case type: 34x*









Characteristics: with smoothly extending crown guards. When seen from the front, the bezel covers the case perimeter between the lugs at each end.
Movements: 2409, 2414, 2414A
Reference pages:
Phil:
infantry-watches1
infantry-watches5
infantry-watches6
infantry-watches7
infantry-watches8
infantry-watches11
vostok1990-navy
submarine4
submarine5
commemorative-army2
commemorative-army7
commemorative-army9
commemorative-army11
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0078, 0118, 0119, 0120, 0122, 0179, 0204, 0205, 0206, 0207, 0430, 0739, 0746, 0748, 0750, 0753, 0756, 0758, 0771, 0772, 0797
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01979.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01965.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01974.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01991.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02005.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02017.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02021.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02674.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02030.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/DSC01751.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc03072.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...e 50 Years of WW2 Victory - Caixa Dourada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...s of WW2 Victory - POBEDA - Caixa Dourada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie 50 Years of WW2 Victory -Rodina.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Aircraft Carrier.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...ert Shield - Made in USSR - (Dourado) - 1.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP - 4.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_3.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Red Star - 3AKA3 MO CCCP_4.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Rising Star - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Submarine - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - 2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - (Caixa Dourada).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Ostwok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Dourado).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Preto).jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: While it is discontinued, this appears to be a most common Komandirskie case style. Most examples seen appear to have flat-ended crowns but those with equally large dome-topped crowns are not unusual. Robert Prochowicz's 3073 has an unusual, perhaps non-standard bezel fitted which is smaller. The case design, however, has been revived in the New Komandirskie models, but in steel and black finish, with larger case back for automatic movement.

*Case type: 09x*









Characteristics: originally the design was known as Generalskie, and resembling Type 34x but slightly bigger. When viewed from the front, the case perimeter can be seen between the lugs, not obscured by a standard bezel.
Movement: 2416, 2416B 21-jewel
Reference pages:
Phil:
sport-watches8
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0114, 0311, 0738, 0751, 0759, 0790
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02074.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02070.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02086.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie BKC.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...Black Diver Antimagnetic - CAEAAHO B CCCP.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Horse Head 2416.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Operation Desert Shield - Made in USSR.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Preto).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Albatros Icebreaker.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie Tank.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Generalskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: Most examples are signed Komandirskie, but some are signed Generalskie, Admiralskie, or even Albatross.

*Case type: 33x*









Characteristics: cushion case with 2 o'clock crown
Movement: 2414, 2414A
References pages:
Phil:
infantry-watches10
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0175, 0757, 0793
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01996.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc01998.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02014.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02068.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Boris Yeltsin.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actu...ert Shield - Made in USSR - (Dourado) - 2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper (Castanho).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - (Caixa Dourada) - 2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - 3AKA3 MO CCCP - (Verde).jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Preto)_2.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Tank - CAEAAHO B CCCP - (Verde).jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: Most examples appear to have larger size dome-topped crowns but those with flat-ended crowns have also been recorded.

*Case type: ???*









Characteristics: Cushion case as type 33x but with 3 o'clock crown.
Movement: 2414
Reference pages:
Mark Gordon: Nos. 0336, 0755
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie
Komandirskie

Note: Compared to the type 33x case, this version appears to be more scarce.

*Case type: 92x*

















Characteristics: round case
Movement: 2416b
Reference pages:
Mark Gordon: No. 0792
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02131.jpg
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02138.jpg

Note: The 92x case uses a larger case back about 35.5mm diameter, and takes a 32mm movement ring.

_*There is an earlier type with identical external appearance, but uses a flat case back about 31mm in diameter, hand-wind movement, takes a 29mm movement ring and with a single case back locating slot, as per others with hand-wind movements. This needs looking into._

*Case type: 21x*









Characteristics: case with stepped extensions towards the lugs, very small crown guards.
Movement: 2414A
Rererence pages:
Mark Gordon Nos. 0774, 0775, 0794
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie

*Case type: 43x*









Characteristics: round case with angular tapering lugs and wide crown guards.
Movement: 2414A
Reference page:
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Komandirskie Dynamo Moscow.jpg

*Case type: 81x*









Characteristics: round case with flared lugs and small crown guards.
Movement: 2414A
Reference page:
Mark Gordon: No. 0747

*Case type: 52x*









Characteristics: round case with comma-shaped lugs, no crown guards.
Movement: 2416b
Reference page:
Phil:
commemorative-army10

*Case type: 53x*









Characteristics: star shape case with 2 o'clock crown
Movement: 2414A
Reference pages:
Phil:
vostok-admiralskie
Mark Gordon No. 0766, 0768
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02134.jpg
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok Generalskie - CAEAAHO B CCCP - Caixa Dourada.jpg
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Ostwok Generalskie - (Caixa Dourada)_2.jpg
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie
Generalskie

Note: first made as Generalskie, from 2004-5 sold as Komandirskie. Some examples have dials signed Admiralskie.

*Case type: 64x*









Characteristics: a newer, more angular design, the corners of the strap at the lug ends are particially obscurd by the lugs.
Movements: 2414A, 2434
Reference page:
Phil:
commemorative-army4

Note: This is a short-lived design made for only a few years, and is unique as it is the only one housing the hacking 2434 movement.

*Case type: ???*









Characteristics: small flared lugs, narrow crown guards.
Movement: 2414A
Reference page:
Robert Prochowicz:
Komandirskie

Note: Usually with black bezel and released as commemorative editions, such as anniversary of the end of WWII.

*Case type: 39x*









Characteristics: resembles type 34x but with a more gentle curve on the right hand edges, thus having smaller crown guard. Apparently this design was only used with the 2424 24-hour movement.
Movement: 2424
Reference page:
NHT:
http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok 24h.jpg

*Case type: 93x*









Characteristics: generally oval in shape with rounded lugs corners, and has a large semi-circular crown guard which shields almost the whole length of the crown.
Movement: 2414A

Note: This appears to be a relatively scarce model, the few examples recorded appear to have somewhat unusual bezels too.

*Case type: 59x*









Characteristics: bears a resemblance to Type 34x but with sweeping curves on he right side, the bezel touches the curve when seen from the front.
Movement: 2409

*Case type: ???*









Characteristics: oval shape, asymmetrical as the crown side is wider.
Movement: 2414

*Case Type: 67x*









Characteristics: case is asymmetriccal like the previous model, but with larger, angular lugs of a style which resembles some 1MWF Kirovskie models.

*Case type: 44x*









Characteristics: with wavy outline.
Movement: 2414

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: extended lugs
Movement: 2414?

*Case type: ???*








Characteristics: round case with perimeter looking like straight-cut gear
Movement: 2414?

*Case type: ???*
















Characteristics: black plastic case
Reference page:
Mark Gordon: No. 0551
Michele Cuoccio:
http://russianwatches.altervista.org/Dsc02142.jpg

*Case type: 74x*









Characteristics: large oval case with four scallops cut around its edge.
Movement: 2414A

*Case type: 70x*

_*more information needed_


----------



## nht

Just a suggestion, Sam ;-)

Wouldn't it be better to put the latest information right at first post (and editing it whenever there are updates) ?
I think for those who see the topic, finds all the information gathered in the beginning... b-) 

What do you think ? :think:


----------



## Seele

nht said:


> Just a suggestion, Sam ;-)
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to put the latest information right at first post (and editing it whenever there are updates) ?
> I think for those who see the topic, finds all the information gathered in the beginning... b-)
> 
> What do you think ? :think:


NHT,

I did try to do that, but after a few weeks, an earlier post would be locked, making it impossible to edit it. :-(


----------



## nht

Seele said:


> NHT,
> 
> I did try to do that, but after a few weeks, an earlier post would be locked, making it impossible to edit it. :-(


You're right... I didn't know that...


----------



## nht

More info for Komandirskie type cases:

Case type: 44x









Same as shown in this pic, but with a more large crown









Case type: 67x









More models of Case type: 92x, but with a more large crown









More models and confirmation of Case type 93x









Source:
Vostok Catalogue - Page 1
Vostok Catalogue - Page 2
Vostok Catalogue - Page 3
Vostok Catalogue - Page 4
Vostok Catalogue - Page 5


----------



## Seele

NHT,

Thank you for your input, I have added the data to the latest list. :-!


----------



## storyteller

*different types of 300 m. case*

A longish 24-page thread on watch.ru dedicated to 300 m. amphibian (http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=7502&page=5). 
Besides the famous and well documented 300 m. tonneau case, there are at least three 300 m. amphibias there with earliest round case / swivel lugs (case 350 in your classification) - posting n. 48 on page 5, posting n. 64 on page 7, n. 59 on page 6, posting n. 76 on page 8, n. 117 on page 12, posting n. 154 on page 16. 
There are also two 300 m. amphibias with octagonal case (type 470) - postings n. 176, 178 on page 18 and n. 225 on page 23.

It seems that the 300 m. line existed in parallel to the 200 m. line for quite a few years.


----------



## Seele

Thank you storyteller for the tip; much appreciated. As I do not know the Russian language I certainly do not hang out at that forum.

Looking at the pictures, I don't seem to be able to notice any significant difference between the standard 200m Type 350 and the 300m version, although I can see the Type 470 has been beefed up significantly, both in case thickness and crystal thickness for the 300m version.

Again, my latest Amphibia listing has been locked against editing by me; I will think of something: perhaps generating a multiple-page pdf file, one page for each type, and then make it available for download from my business site? I'd welcome suggestions.


----------



## Seele

A trawl around eBay located an unusual Komandirskie, and checking it against the Vostok 2001 catalogue confirmed it to be Type 74x; the list above has been updated to include it.


----------



## Seele

I have just created a pdf file for the Amphibia series, formatted in a way that it is suitable for printing, and the URLs in the text are all parsed to be direct links. It can be downloaded from here. Thank you.


----------



## Seele

I have made some corrections and now the weblinks work better; download link remains the same. Thank you.


----------



## Seele

Komandirskie list uploaded, download link is here. Thank you.


----------



## nht

First, many thanks for your wonderful work, Sam !!! :-!

But... I can't download files... 
It is a general problem or just mine? :-s


----------



## Seele

nht said:


> First, many thanks for your wonderful work, Sam !!! :-!
> 
> But... I can't download files...
> It is a general problem or just mine? :-s


Very odd that: after uploading to my server, I tested downloading from here and they both worked well; I tried again just now, no problem at all. The mind boggles...

I will carry on updating the files: I created them in QuarkXPress, then used Adobe Acrobat to generate the pdf files, and then let Acrobat to parse the links: it did not work with long URLs taking up more than one line so I had to put the links in manually :-d

Nevertheless I will make an announcement here when I make a revision to the files. I'll be grateful if I can get confirmations regarding the movements used in the watches: the presence of "A" or "B" suffix tends to vex me somewhat!

It would also be a bit of a long shot too, but I would certainly like to put in period of production for each type as well.


----------



## nht

I've managed download the files! |>
But i had to use an anonymizer proxy... :-s

:thanks


----------



## Seele

nht,

I have no idea why you needed a proxy to do that; after all my site is meant to be accessible by everyone; very strange!

I also hope that you will find the collated information of some interest, and want to thank you for your help with this, and most assuredly, your inputs yet to come :-!


----------



## Seele

New version of the Amphibia list uploaded, with information on the 300m variants of Type 350 and Type 470 added. Same download link.


----------



## chas1869

I could have missed it, but I didn't see mention of a type 44x case. I have 2 sets of documention, but no watches to go with them. #449163 built on June 8, 1998 and #449553 built on October 9, 1998. Sorry there's no pics, but at least we know there's a 44x case.


----------



## Seele

chas1869 said:


> I could have missed it, but I didn't see mention of a type 44x case. I have 2 sets of documention, but no watches to go with them. #449163 built on June 8, 1998 and #449553 built on October 9, 1998. Sorry there's no pics, but at least we know there's a 44x case.


I am aware of this case type but cannot relate to what it looks like; the lists are for known examples and then hopefully I will get verified type numbers. If we can find an example and can be verified as 44x then I would be glad to add this to the list.


----------



## katolik

Thanks to Sam for the undertaken work. I want to present a riddle to the case Amphibians


----------



## Seele

katolik said:


> Thanks to Sam for the undertaken work. I want to present a riddle to the case Amphibians


Welcome on board katolik! At first I thought it's related to the Type 470 octagonal, 300m version as it seems to be a lot more massive. What does it say on the case back, and do you think it is all original?


----------



## katolik

Unfortunately this is not the original, and whose case is upgrading Amphibia Type 119, manual work and probably a single copy I'm lucky to have such "rare" before it was Old Ministry, but it's not my job


----------



## Seele

katolik said:


> Unfortunately this is not the original, and whose case is upgrading Amphibia Type 119, manual work and probably a single copy I'm lucky to have such "rare" before it was Old Ministry, but it's not my job


Ahh... you got me there! A one-off personalized custom piece then! It really was a very neat job indeed.


----------



## Seele

Latest revision of the Komandirskie list is out: new entries and better pictures too: same download link. Enjoy!


----------



## Seele

Komandirskie Type 86x added; same download link.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

Hi,

I have just bought a Vostok Watch (image below) it is still in shipment and I will get it in a month time. Just wanted to know which model is it if anyone of you know about it .... I got it for 59.99.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

Hi,

I have just bought a Vostok Watch (image below) it is still in shipment and I will get it in a month time. Just wanted to know which model is it if anyone of you know about it .... I got it for 59.99.


----------



## Seele

The document that comes with the watch would give you the product code.


----------



## Bishamon

I have a watch I received a few years ago which came with non-matching papers.

The papers are for a watch with case type 201 (model 201685) with a 2409A movement. I have not seen this case type mentioned here (unless I somehow missed it), and it's definitely not for the watch that was in the box. I figured I would mention it in case it somehow helps in the classification quest.


----------



## Seele

It would be good to have a watch with original papers, so that the model number can be ascertained: this also explains why some of the case styles are still considered as of unknown type numbers.


----------



## cunningstunt

Thankyou Seele, you've done a fantastic job.

What part of Sydney are you in? I usually live in Glebe where I have a house, but am current staying with my old man near Hornsby (he's 85 & sometimes needs a hand doing stuff).


----------



## Seele

cunningstunt said:


> Thankyou Seele, you've done a fantastic job.
> 
> What part of Sydney are you in? I usually live in Glebe where I have a house, but am current staying with my old man near Hornsby (he's 85 & sometimes needs a hand doing stuff).


I am on the north shore, but if you are in Glebe, you would be well disposed to check out Glebe Market in case something turns up, and also the monthly fair as well.


----------



## michele

Am i wrong, or you are Cunningstunt from the old Poljot forum? It was six years ago...


----------



## cunningstunt

michele said:


> Am i wrong, or you are Cunningstunt from the old Poljot forum? It was six years ago...


Yes, thanks for recognising me, Michele. Yeh I've been AWOL due to a number of different personal & health issues, plus at once stage my computer was stolen & a couple of times I simply didn't have a ISP account.

BTW what part of the North Shore *Steele*? I'm near the Hornsby end at the moment (Fox Valley side of Wahroonga).


----------



## michele

cunningstunt said:


> Yes, thanks for recognising me, Michele. Yeh I've been AWOL due to a number of different personal & health issues, plus at once stage my computer was stolen & a couple of times I simply didn't have a ISP account.


I have learned a lot from your posts when i was a newbie on the Poljot forum, almost ten years ago.

Whatever happened, welcome again. |>


----------



## Seele

cunningstunt said:


> Yes, thanks for recognising me, Michele. Yeh I've been AWOL due to a number of different personal & health issues, plus at once stage my computer was stolen & a couple of times I simply didn't have a ISP account.
> 
> BTW what part of the North Shore *Steele*? I'm near the Hornsby end at the moment (Fox Valley side of Wahroonga).


It's halfway up towards Hornsby: Chatswood actually.


----------



## khaba

Great work Seele, nice scientific approach. I hope that you (or someone else) will find the time to include bezels, dials and hands. I once tried to get a clear picture of the bezels in use but didnt follow it through. 
I am especially interested in dating the different types, do you have any idea when the different casetypes were in production?


----------



## Seele

khaba,

If I were to document everything related to them there's no end to that; as there would have been an infinite number of permutations built at the factory. The whole idea of this exercise is an attempt to stop the practice of referring to a watch by its dial design, which does not say much, and I am quite glad to see - at least in the WUS circle - that it is having some headway.

The lack of verifiable proofs of case design type numbers of many different case types is bad enough, resulting in many case types without known type numbers. It was even worse in finding out the periods of production for each type as well. For what it's worth I fully intend this to be the first word, not the last word, on the subject, and would always like to obtain verified information to make the database a little better.


----------



## Seele

The latest revision of the Komandirskie database is out, the same download link.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

As someone dipping a toe in the Vostok collecting pond for the first time, your efforts are very helpful Seele. Keep up the good work it is very appreciated.:-!


----------



## amil

Amphibian thin side. brilliant


----------



## jackrobinson

IMHO this is a great initiative, One more thing to classify - the radioactivity of the loom substance which according to my watchmaker was standard in the old versions of Russian watches, especially Vostok.


----------



## Pato Sentado

Is there any clue to data Tonneaus?
Thanks.


----------



## Fullers1845

Excellent thread! I love those older Komandirskies.

Tapatalk


----------



## Pato Sentado

More pictures on the different Tonneau cases and some of my dials:


----------



## Lemper

Cool collection you have there, bro!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Meranom has a basic database on their site.

listing all the "classic" designs by number.

greatly suggest to look at, its not exactly all the designs like what would be in Soviet time. but its something to look at.

as for me, i like the Komandirskie #43 series, they look cool.

I still cannot find a Amphibia #420 that looks appealing to me.


----------



## 104RS

Does anyone know what this dial symbolises?
I have been searching for some time, but can't figure it out.
Thanks!


----------



## ObZerver

104RS said:


> Does anyone know what this dial symbolises?
> I have been searching for some time, but can't figure it out.
> Thanks!


Too easy: Soviet Army, Artillery Corps.

Edit: In fact, most of the military-themed dials of Vostok are bearing the original Soviet emblems and insignias of the different armed forces.

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/3603/img764.jpg


----------



## totomoto

Too easy for you, наблюдател


----------



## mgw

I have my first Komandirskie (case is 34x) and my second is on the way. This thread is a fantastic resource for a noob like me.

In the pdf, it says that the model is 6 digits, the first two are the case, the third is the finish, what are the last 3?


----------



## Seele

The last three digits refer to dial design.


----------



## mgw

That's what I was thinking. Any resources on those digits?


----------



## Seele

Please feel free to compile the dial type database.


----------



## mgw

Hey, a guy can hope, right? Maybe someday I'll put one together to complement your case guides. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

i have been scrolling in the and could not find any info about this one: resin cased Komandirskie. Had the watch for a while, 39 mm case with 18 mm lugs. screwdown crown, case is bulit around inner metal frame holding the movement, case back is secured by screws.

EDIT: sorry, I just ran down the Komandirskie database, it was mentioned. Mine had 2414 movement, handwind. Weird watch, very light case.


----------



## Browno1

Any ideas on this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20bar

Seele, this is an incredibly useful resource, much appreciated.


----------



## kakefe

any idea for this piece... ?
thanks in advance...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndriyS

deleted by mod, please re-read our rules and guidelines.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

Good thread but can you par direct me where i can get done info about my watch


----------



## cfw

Hu Moody try this link should help.

http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakir Sharky

Hi guys... Unfortunately after going through a few pages here, I cannot find any info about my Vostok piece... Anyone able to shed some light?

Thanks


----------



## Declan79

Vostok Europe Automatic GMT


----------



## Thelongroad

Whats the model in the middle of the pic in Amils post from feb 2012. Sorry but my ipad wont let me quote and reply properly.


----------



## RFollia

Dear Comrades,
I received this among some other cases this week.
I find very odd these circular lines on the Tonneau case.
The caseback is engraved in cyrilic, very faint, and can't read. The biggest mark is "55 Лети" which means 55 years. Due to the cuality and craftmanship I doubt it is a knock off or an individually commisisioned watch. Would bet it could belong to a small batch.
There are no pics of the back as the engravings were so faint that nothing can be seen in the pic
Here it goes.
 
Can anybody shine some light on it?
Best regards


----------



## Lokifish

Seeing many still use this as a reference point I'll add this;

The Amphibia Type 470 (brushed case) is a separate model from the polished case. Сергей Антонов's scans of catalogs, the Восток 90-ые specifically, shows the polished case listed as a Type 320.


----------



## Machinist

Hi! This is my first post in this forum and I am glad to join among fellow watch collectors. I am a novice watch collector and I want to extend my collection with a Vostok Amphibia. I have found some interesting vintage ones in internet. But I don't know if the one that I found is original or not. I don't know if this thread is right place to ask this question and I am sorry for this mistake if it is not. I will be glad if you help me identify this watch. The watch I am talking about has these spesifics:

There is ''Wostok'' ''18 jewels'' and ''Made in USSR'' markings on the dial (Most probably and export). The dial is green sunburst (which is a very different dial design apart from the other amphibias that I found in internet). There are some cyrillic script on the caseback with the numbers ''217492'' (This one bothers me. Because casebacks of english dial export amphibias have english written on them as I know. But this one has english dial with russian caseback. Is this normal?) The seller says that the movement is a 2209 but there is no picture of the movement itself. Also the case is highly polishd instead of matt finish. I have great concerns about this watch's authenticity but I liked the green sunburst dial. It gives a different look to this classic so called ''vintage'' watch. If you confirm the authenticity I will try to buy it.


----------



## sonics

I think it is a new one and not really vintage. I have the same with english dial and english case back. My has paddle hands and not the usual arrows. The lume seems also new


----------



## Machinist

Thanks for the information. I bought another one. A 2209 movement with original parts. I am waiting for a strap now. Unfortunatelly I have another question: While winding it, I think I overwind my amphibia unintentionally. I thought that 30 winds would be enough. But after 20-25 winds I heard a click noise (Yes I know. It's a bad omen). And I found out that after doing this, the only way to get the watch from time-set position to handwind position is screwing the crown back in. It doesn't click into winding position from time-set position. Only way to to this is screwing the crown and hearing the proper click voice in the process. I will show it to my watchmaker but I still want to know if it is normal or not. I will post some photos with the straps when it comes (and without any mechanical problems luckily)


----------



## sonics

That's normal.


----------



## Coug76

While digging through a catalog trying to find a case type for my recent octagonal Amphibia, I found this entry. It details a 250 case Amphibia. I hadn't run across that case type in the thread so far.










I still haven't found the case type for my transition period octagonal Amphibia though (the octagonal with slight curve in the lugs as seen in the last photo in post #29).


----------



## fliegerchrono

Anyone who can tell how old this Komandirskie is?


----------



## mpowerful

Mystery Amphibian case that is vaguely octagonal produced in the early 90's has been solved. It is case type 270 according to this passport. Update as necessary.


----------



## 88vs1984

excellent watches. it is near 1980-1986


----------



## rabbit3001

You just gotta love vintage Vostoks!


----------



## jaliya48

Machinist said:


> Hi! This is my first post in this forum and I am glad to join among fellow watch collectors. I am a novice watch collector and I want to extend my collection with a Vostok Amphibia. I have found some interesting vintage ones in internet. But I don't know if the one that I found is original or not. I don't know if this thread is right place to ask this question and I am sorry for this mistake if it is not. I will be glad if you help me identify this watch. The watch I am talking about has these spesifics:
> 
> There is ''Wostok'' ''18 jewels'' and ''Made in USSR'' markings on the dial (Most probably and export). The dial is green sunburst (which is a very different dial design apart from the other amphibias that I found in internet). There are some cyrillic script on the caseback with the numbers ''217492'' (This one bothers me. Because casebacks of english dial export amphibias have english written on them as I know. But this one has english dial with russian caseback. Is this normal?) The seller says that the movement is a 2209 but there is no picture of the movement itself. Also the case is highly polishd instead of matt finish. I have great concerns about this watch's authenticity but I liked the green sunburst dial. It gives a different look to this classic so called ''vintage'' watch. If you confirm the authenticity I will try to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 3434754
> 
> View attachment 3434778


That is a redial with a polished case. Nicely done, but not an original vintage Amphibia. Would I buy it? Of course! If I recall, there's another with paddle hands on eBay as well.


----------



## MattBrace

Case types 912 & 489


----------



## Mikatile

Hi, can anyone give me any information on Amphibia casebacks?

I have two vintage Amphibias, one has the standard caseback with 'Ambhibia' engraved horozontaly, and the other has the dolphin. My question is, on which model was the dolphin caseback originaly used, because i believe it is a replacement on the watch, which is a standard Amphibia round case with a dial 'commemorating' the occupation of Afghanistan.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Mikatile.


----------



## Gikharor

Machinist said:


> Thanks for the information. I bought another one. A 2209 movement with original parts. I am waiting for a strap now. Unfortunatelly I have another question: While winding it, I think I overwind my amphibia unintentionally. I thought that 30 winds would be enough. But after 20-25 winds I heard a click noise (Yes I know. It's a bad omen). And I found out that after doing this, the only way to get the watch from time-set position to handwind position is screwing the crown back in. It doesn't click into winding position from time-set position. Only way to to this is screwing the crown and hearing the proper click voice in the process. I will show it to my watchmaker but I still want to know if it is normal or not. I will post some photos with the straps when it comes (and without any mechanical problems luckily)


Yes, it is normal!
I had such an issue with my previous watches, it's how they work. I decided to order the new Vostok Amphibia Automatic (from http://vostokamphibia.com/shop/vostok-amphibia/vostok-amphibia-automatic-watch-2416b420334/) as I would like to diversify my collection of watches. It is a very interesting model of Vostok, and I think the quality is good too. At first, I thought to get a Komandirskie, because I really like it. One friend promised me to sell a 1987 one, original and inexpensive.


----------



## SAB314

Can this case be identified? Thank you.


----------



## MattBrace

its a 960 case


----------



## Ragna

Thanks for the info guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

I have decided I am going to try to mod a vintage 470 Amphibia with black paddle hands from favinov (to match the bezel) and a steel crown (to match the case).

The trouble is that meranom doesnt sell a steel crown to fit the 470 case, only the 670/650 case, which seems very similar / identical in photos. Are they the same in dimension? Can anyone offer some input?


----------



## Lokifish

Looks like our internet age losing resources/information strikes again. Many photos missing, many links dead, pdf links dead. If anybody at least has the most recent pdfs, can you please reup.


----------



## saturnine

DerangedGoose said:


> I have decided I am going to try to mod a vintage 470 Amphibia with black paddle hands from favinov (to match the bezel) and a steel crown (to match the case).
> 
> The trouble is that meranom doesnt sell a steel crown to fit the 470 case, only the 670/650 case, which seems very similar / identical in photos. Are they the same in dimension? Can anyone offer some input?


What movement? If you haven't already seen it, there are some posts in the thread below about that crown. I have swapped stems from a 710 to a 470 without issue - but that was with the same 24x movement. However, I believe the same stem works in the 470 with the appropriate handwind Soviet (2409?) movement original to those cases. In which case the steel stem for the 710/420 case is what you need.

--- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA --- - Page 15


----------



## kev80e

Having just brought a round case yesterday I've been looking into them and got a bit confused. So I got the two I have , I thought a 020 and a 420 but that I think is wrong. 
What I thought was a 420 I now believe to be a komandirskie 92x . You can see brass showing from plate loss. It does however have 2 slots for the back to fit on but the actual back has only 1 lug.














I also compared the lugs . They appear to be slightly different in shape.








The 020 more rounded when viewed from above. Otherwise the same.














The one I thought was a 420 does have an amphibian crown also, is this correct or wrong ?
The 020 has amphibian hands whilst the 92x or 420 has komandirskie hands.


----------



## Sansoni7

Hi
Any help to identify this BoctoK?
Tks


----------



## kev80e

This is very helpful but I cant seem to get the links to the PDF files to work. Could be me and my computer skills or lack off . In the meantime does anybody know what this case type is?


----------



## kev80e

kev80e said:


> This is very helpful but I cant seem to get the links to the PDF files to work. Could be me and my computer skills or lack off . In the meantime does anybody know what this case type is?
> View attachment 12859635


Got it. Type 641.


----------



## Ascalon

Vostok Partner purchased in Minsk in 2001, with 2416B automatic movement.









Have seen another watch, from an Italian fashion house, using the same case. Plated brass, with stainless back marked "Bostok Automatic".

I love the dial and have never seen another like it.


----------



## MattBrace

Case Type 401


----------



## alexg989

Hi all,

I saw something interesting recently:









The two cases are very similar, but where the silver watch on the right has the regular full sized bezel and smaller crystal, the gold one on the left has a much larger crystal and little/no bezel.

How is this possible? Are they different cases altogether?


----------



## amirsardari

hi friends

found this one in nos condition
can you help me in identifying this model ?


----------



## amirsardari

hi friends

found this one in nos condition
can you help me in identifying this model ?

View attachment 14920303

View attachment 14920307

View attachment 14920309


----------



## mekketabo

Hello I am new here.

A few days ago I was looking through some old boxes and found this Komandirskie. 
So I was trying to find the exact model online but all watches have either another dial or another rotating bezel as mine. Maybe someone can help me indentifying this model, it would mean alot to me.


----------



## mariomart

mekketabo said:


> Hello I am new here.
> 
> A few days ago I was looking through some old boxes and found this Komandirskie.
> So I was trying to find the exact model online but all watches have either another dial or another rotating bezel as mine. Maybe someone can help me indentifying this model, it would mean alot to me.


This is a Komandirskie 341180 as shown in the 1990 Vostok catalog. It is not uncommon for the bezel to have been changed either by the factory or the owner.


----------



## mekketabo

Did the factory even change the second hand of the watch? Because mine doesn't have the lume circle on it


----------



## saibot

Hi guys,

I just acquired this Vostok. I think it's a franken and I can't identify the type of case.
Can you help me?
















Thanks!


----------



## saibot

Hi guys,

I just acquired this Vostok. I think it's a franken and I can't identify the type of case.
Can you help me?

View attachment 15113693

View attachment 15113695


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

So I found an ebay listing for an Amphibia that claims to have a rare 620 case made out of titanium:

☭ Rare Watch Vostok Titanium 2416B Amphibian Diver USSR Vintage Soviet SERVICED | eBay

Very high asking price; all the other items in his shop are much lower.

Is this legit? I didn't see anything in this thread about a 620 titanium case, so is this something to add to the database?


----------



## stevoe

[email protected] said:


> ...Is this legit?


Yes, it's legit, but far too expensive...










Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## [email protected]

stevoe said:


> Yes, it's legit, but far too expensive...


Thanks! Yeah, I assumed this was too expensive. What would you say is a good price for a titanium 620 case Amphibia (Soviet era) in excellent condition?

And is there a way, from looking at photos, to tell if the watch has the titanium case?


----------



## stevoe

[email protected] said:


> ...And is there a way, from looking at photos, to tell if the watch has the titanium case?


This case is only available in titanium. And if you can get a watch with papers, the model number must start with 62...










And please search for Amphibia Titan in the forum. There are more of it here than you think... 

Oops, forgot something: prices between $ 150 and $ 300


----------



## [email protected]

stevoe said:


> This case is only available in titanium. And if you can get a watch with papers, the model number must start with 62...
> 
> And please search for Amphibia Titan in the forum. There are more of it here than you think...
> 
> Oops, forgot something: prices between $ 150 and $ 300


Thank you.

Let me rephrase my question. Is there a way to tell, by looking at pictures, that a watch has a model number 62 case? (If there's no longer a passport, etc.) I'm just wondering if there's a way to recognize this when I see it. From what I can tell, these watches always have the 2416B movement (but of course most 2416B watches won't have titanium case)? It sounds like this style of case is bigger, but I can't tell from a picture how big it is unless it's side-by-side with a steel case watch.

Sorry if these are silly questions, but I'm just starting to learn about Soviet/Russian watches, which I find fascinating the more I read about them.

I tried searching ebay for another example of this watch, but I haven't been able to find one, but of course I might be missing them because I don't know what to look for besides the model number.


----------



## stevoe

[email protected] said:


> ...Let me rephrase my question. Is there a way to tell, by looking at pictures, that a watch has a model number 62 case?...


There is only one amphibia case to be confused with, the case 42 made of steel. But it has a smaller diameter.
Here are some (bad) smartphone pictures...

case 42









case 62









the difference

















I hope it helps&#8230;

Have a nice weekend!
Stephan


----------



## Odessa200

stevoe said:


> There is only one amphibia case to be confused with, the case 42 made of steel. But it has a smaller diameter.
> Here are some (bad) smartphone pictures...
> 
> case 42
> View attachment 15363635
> 
> 
> case 62
> View attachment 15363636
> 
> 
> the difference
> View attachment 15363637
> 
> View attachment 15363638
> 
> 
> I hope it helps&#8230;
> 
> Have a nice weekend!
> Stephan


yep, this is how I tell them apart: case is larger than bezel. Meaning you can clearly see the case from the straight dial photo.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks! Yes, that will make it easy to tell them apart.

I'll keep an eye out for them! It would be cool to own one, at a reasonable price.


----------



## stevoe

[email protected] said:


> ...I'll keep an eye out for them! It would be cool to own one, at a reasonable price.


Some more pictures: Large Case Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Matt_Hell

Hallo all...
Great people here and super great effort about these watches.
I have read all the thread... Enjoyed it a lot. 
But still I haven't found the couple of things I'd like to know...
I have bought this vostok watch in Moskow in 1991, on the street, so I don't know if it was new or old... (cost was 10$ for what I can recall).

For what I have learned so far, this should be a 020 case amphibia.

Does somebody know in which era they were made?

I haven't opend up the watch but for what I know there can be only one movment inside, is that right? Mine is not automatic of course.

For all I have searched the web I haven't found a watch like mine with that dial.

Could it have been swapped? Or have you seen one like mine before?

I kind of think I should get an automatic amphibia, can you tell me when the first automatic amphibia were made? Is there an automatic amphibia with no date? I would like to have a vintage watch better than the newer ones.

My watch is still running great. It has never been underwater with me actually but still it is still working, never been serviced. I like it a lot, maybe the bazel isn't so great but still, I like it very much.

Thanks in advance to anybody who will help.


----------



## Avidfan

@Matt_Hell from the 1993 Vostok catalogue...


----------



## Matt_Hell

Avidfan said:


> @Matt_Hell from the 1993 Vostok catalogue...
> 
> View attachment 15781528


Oh wow! Thanks so much... With the referece I found on Your picture I have been able to spot an italian forum on russian watches... There I found a post about a watch very similar to mine but with green dial sold with the official documenti. People on the forum say the serial numbers on the 1993 catalog are switch ed, so that reference 020555 was the green one and 020xxx was the black one that I have. Anyway, their watches were made in april 1991. I bought mine in july 1991 so I guess it was brand new.


Avidfan said:


> @Matt_Hell from the 1993 Vostok catalogue...
> 
> View attachment 15781528


Oh wow, thank you so much...
With the reference reported in the picture you provided, I have been able to find a website in italian about russian watches... All the amphibia are reported with serial numbers there devided in accord to the case model... It might be interesting for somebody.
Here is the page about the 020 case









Amphibia Cassa 020 rotonda | Vostok Amphibia CCCP


vostok amphibia




vostokamphibiacccp.altervista.org





There are reported 2 watches very similar to mine, one black dial like mine and one with green dial. The watches were sold with the official passport document. The guys in the forum state that the reference numbers in the 1993 catalog are switched... 020555 was the green watch and 020522 was the black one I have. It is also reported that 020 case was made for very few years.
The black watch reported in the forum was made in april 1991. I bought mine in june/july 1991, so I guess my watch was actually farly new when I boght it.

For what I gathered, automatic amphibia were made only starting in the 1980's and there are not automatic watches without the date window... Now I guess I have to decide what I want to buy as my automatic amphibia... My all best would be an original 350 case model if I ever find it (even if it is not automatic it is so beautiful...) or a neptune 9370 case with the original dial of the 350 era in black anche black bazel with white numbers... Will see...
Thanks again for your kind reply.


----------



## Rimmed762

Not so old ones but 2415 is an automatic mechanism without date. And you can buy Amphibia with that. Not quite old ones but newer ones. 090510 for example retains vintage looks with 2415.


----------



## Avidfan

Matt_Hell said:


> Oh wow! Thanks so much... With the referece I found on Your picture I have been able to spot an italian forum on russian watches... There I found a post about a watch very similar to mine but with green dial sold with the official documenti. People on the forum say the serial numbers on the 1993 catalog are switch ed, so that reference 020555 was the green one and 020xxx was the black one that I have. Anyway, their watches were made in april 1991. I bought mine in july 1991 so I guess it was brand new.
> 
> Oh wow, thank you so much...
> With the reference reported in the picture you provided, I have been able to find a website in italian about russian watches... All the amphibia are reported with serial numbers there devided in accord to the case model... It might be interesting for somebody.
> Here is the page about the 020 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amphibia Cassa 020 rotonda | Vostok Amphibia CCCP
> 
> 
> vostok amphibia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostokamphibiacccp.altervista.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are reported 2 watches very similar to mine, one black dial like mine and one with green dial. The watches were sold with the official passport document. The guys in the forum state that the reference numbers in the 1993 catalog are switched... 020555 was the green watch and 020522 was the black one I have. It is also reported that 020 case was made for very few years.
> The black watch reported in the forum was made in april 1991. I bought mine in june/july 1991, so I guess my watch was actually farly new when I boght it.
> 
> For what I gathered, automatic amphibia were made only starting in the 1980's and there are not automatic watches without the date window... Now I guess I have to decide what I want to buy as my automatic amphibia... My all best would be an original 350 case model if I ever find it (even if it is not automatic it is so beautiful...) or a neptune 9370 case with the original dial of the 350 era in black anche black bazel with white numbers... Will see...
> Thanks again for your kind reply.


Yes I forgot about the wrong model numbers in the catalogue, here's an image of your watch with it's correct passport confirming that it's a 020522 and not a 020555 as shown in the 1993 catalogue.


----------



## Gary Seven

kev80e said:


> Having just brought a round case yesterday I've been looking into them and got a bit confused. So I got the two I have , I thought a 020 and a 420 but that I think is wrong.
> What I thought was a 420 I now believe to be a komandirskie 92x . You can see brass showing from plate loss. It does however have 2 slots for the back to fit on but the actual back has only 1 lug.
> View attachment 12252194
> View attachment 12252202
> 
> 
> I also compared the lugs . They appear to be slightly different in shape.
> 
> View attachment 12252210
> 
> The 020 more rounded when viewed from above. Otherwise the same.
> View attachment 12252218
> View attachment 12252226
> 
> 
> The one I thought was a 420 does have an amphibian crown also, is this correct or wrong ?
> The 020 has amphibian hands whilst the 92x or 420 has komandirskie hands.
> 
> View attachment 12252362


All I can say is that I recently bought an example of this watch on eBay and it does the same as yours, yes it is brass chrome plated and the backplate only has one location lug. All I'm told is that Vostok never made brass case Amphibia. Obviously this cannot be true, unless unfortunately we both bought Franken watches and the seller was handy with a Dremel and carved the extra lug slot. Mine has the automatic movement 2416b, Backplate is not bearing the Amphibia logo, but has some words in Russian upon it. I'll probably bin this 92 case and get a stainless steel 420 instead. I used to be a purist collector, but what I collect "Vostok" never seems to keep to their own rules or values.


----------



## Avidfan

Gary Seven said:


> All I can say is that I recently bought an example of this watch on eBay and it does the same as yours, yes it is brass chrome plated and the backplate only has one location lug. All I'm told is that Vostok never made brass case Amphibia. Obviously this cannot be true, unless unfortunately we both bought Franken watches and the seller was handy with a Dremel and carved the extra lug slot. Mine has the automatic movement 2416b, Backplate is not bearing the Amphibia logo, but has some words in Russian upon it. I'll probably bin this 92 case and get a stainless steel 420 instead. I used to be a purist collector, but what I collect "Vostok" never seems to keep to their own rules or values.


It is untrue, Vostok did experiment with a plated Amphibia case in the early 1990's called a Type 20, the difference between a Type 20 and a Type 92? I'm not too sure that there is any...

Here's a Type 20 with it's passport...










And here's the back of a plated Amphibian from my own collection, you can clearly see the difference in colour between the steel of the crown, locking ring and caseback and the chrome of the case...


----------



## Gary Seven

Well what can I say?
Your example is pretty amazing. A perfectly mint unused one must be as rare as hen's teeth by now. 
Obviously judging by the colour it does look chromed on the case and does have two location slots for the correct Amphibia backplate.

The one I bought on eBay was simply for spares to be derived from the movement, so the case condition was of no real concern to me at that time, although later thought, raised the question as to what this watch really was and was the seller trying to con people. Nowhere on the watch does it say Amphibia and the larger case backplate only had the one location lug, precisely the same situation as the guy who's post I originally responded to.

The vast majority of people out there in YouTube watch channel land and "sometimes" in here it would appear, believe that all Amphibia are Stainless steel. 
So, I found the post here " Are the Amphibia Cases Chromed?" dated June 2016 and left that trail when someone mentioned the case database.

After hours of reading, reducing my eyes to the state of dried peas, threatening to fall out their sockets, I retired to my bed, really none the wiser.

As with most who study these intriguing watches already know, Komandirskie did appear at some point in time with the automatic movement with date complication (2146b) fitted and they retained the brass with chrome plated case with a larger domed case back NOT marked Amphibia. Having never seen the early ones closely, I cannot say for certain if they also kept the single lug or opted for two. But it does appear from both my evidence and the guy I replied to, that single location lug case backs do exist.

As a new member here this is all relatively new, but I shall endeavour to upload a picture or two. Let me know what you think. 
Thank you again for your fast response. 
As someone on YouTube recently said, "Nowadays a Komandirskie is whatever Vostok says it is"






















.


----------



## Avidfan

Gary Seven said:


> Well what can I say?
> Your example is pretty amazing. A perfectly mint unused one must be as rare as hen's teeth by now.
> Obviously judging by the colour it does look chromed on the case and does have two location slots for the correct Amphibia backplate.
> 
> The one I bought on eBay was simply for spares to be derived from the movement, so the case condition was of no real concern to me at that time, although later thought, raised the question as to what this watch really was and was the seller trying to con people. Nowhere on the watch does it say Amphibia and the larger case backplate only had the one location lug, precisely the same situation as the guy who's post I originally responded to.
> 
> The vast majority of people out there in YouTube watch channel land and "sometimes" in here it would appear, believe that all Amphibia are Stainless steel.
> So, I found the post here " Are the Amphibia Cases Chromed?" dated June 2016 and left that trail when someone mentioned the case database.
> 
> After hours of reading, reducing my eyes to the state of dried peas, threatening to fall out their sockets, I retired to my bed, really none the wiser.
> 
> As with most who study these intriguing watches already know, Komandirskie did appear at some point in time with the automatic movement with date complication (2146b) fitted and they retained the brass with chrome plated case with a larger domed case back NOT marked Amphibia. Having never seen the early ones closely, I cannot say for certain if they also kept the single lug or opted for two. But it does appear from both my evidence and the guy I replied to, that single location lug case backs do exist.
> 
> As a new member here this is all relatively new, but I shall endeavour to upload a picture or two. Let me know what you think.
> Thank you again for your fast response.
> As someone on YouTube recently said, "Nowadays a Komandirskie is whatever Vostok says it is"
> 
> View attachment 15915710
> View attachment 15915712
> View attachment 15915716
> .


The first image shown of the Type 20 plated Amphibia is not mine unfortunately (wish it was) but as you can see from the passport the model number is 201697, the third number (1) indicates the case is chrome and as you can see the passport is marked for a 2409A Amphibia so such plated Amphibia cases do exist

It seems the plated Type 20 case didn't last long as a Amphibia case and Vostok then started using it as a Komandirskie case with both chrome and titanium nitride (golden) finish, by the late 1990's the Type 20 case was (IMHO) recoded as a Type 92

But looking at your watch I would say that it's not an Amphibia but an auto-Komandirskie and is totally correct for a watch made around 1995, your watch has the correct auto-Komandirskie caseback and although one tab on the caseback and two notches on the case might seem strange it is perfectly correct (Vostok are still doing this with the Type 92 auto-Komandirskie that they still make today...)

I hope this all makes sense and is not too confusing  but I would leave your watch exactly as it is being a good example of an auto-Komandirskie commemorating 50 Years of Victory...


----------



## mariomart

I don't think I've ever seen any confirmed passport for a cushion case Type 33 case with the crown at 3 o'clock, so when I came across this listing and photo I just had to share.

So I think this confirms that it's still called a Type 33, regardless of the crown position.


----------



## Alfajuj

Avidfan said:


> It is untrue, Vostok did experiment with a plated Amphibia case in the early 1990's called a Type 20, the difference between a Type 20 and a Type 92? I'm not too sure that there is any...
> 
> Here's a Type 20 with it's passport...
> 
> View attachment 15912570
> 
> 
> And here's the back of a plated Amphibian from my own collection, you can clearly see the difference in colour between the steel of the crown, locking ring and caseback and the chrome of the case...
> 
> View attachment 15912581


Isn't the Type 92(1) Komandirskie case lacking the screw down crown? This Amphibia Type 20(1) case has a screw down crown.


----------



## Avidfan

Alfajuj said:


> Isn't the Type 92(1) Komandirskie case lacking the screw down crown? This Amphibia Type 20(1) case has a screw down crown.


No the Type 92 Komandirskie case still has a threaded crown tube and screw down crown whether it's the old big crown version or the newer small crown version...

Crowns for the Type 20 plated Amphibia case will be the steel crimped type and will of course be screw down...


----------



## Alfajuj

Oh, I stand corrected. I had assumed that the small crown Komandirskie Classic models like the type 92 were lacking the threaded crown tube. I don't have any direct experience with the chrome classic models. I've got a fair number of the old 2214/2234 Komandirskie Chistopols in my collection, and those don't screw down. I've also got some contemporary stainless steel automatic Komandirskies like the K35, K65, etc. but I've yet to acquire any of the classic models (I do have a 431.941 incoming though). Do they all screw down (types 21, 81, 43, 53), or just the type 92?


----------



## Avidfan

Alfajuj said:


> Oh, I stand corrected. I had assumed that the small crown Komandirskie Classic models like the type 92 were lacking the threaded crown tube. I don't have any direct experience with the chrome classic models. I've got a fair number of the old 2214/2234 Komandirskie Chistopols in my collection, and those don't screw down. I've also got some contemporary stainless steel automatic Komandirskies like the K35, K65, etc. but I've yet to acquire any of the classic models (I do have a 431.941 incoming though). Do they all screw down (types 21, 81, 43, 53), or just the type 92?


Yes all the Komandirskie classic cases 21, 81, 43, 53 and a few more that Vostok don't make anymore all screw down...


----------



## sci

I was watching some old movies / reports about the watch factories of USSR, and saw this Amphibia with interesting hands. Haven't seen such before.









Here is the movie:


----------



## mariomart

sci said:


> I was watching some old movies / reports about the watch factories of USSR, and saw this Amphibia with interesting hands. Haven't seen such before.
> View attachment 16023225
> 
> 
> Here is the movie:


I suspect that the "well" of unknown Vostok models from the past is very deep.

I came across a listing on eBay today which had in interesting "Goldfish" Neptune dial that appears to possibly be a factory issued dial.


----------



## AaParker

mariomart said:


> I suspect that the "well" of unknown Vostok models from the past is very deep.
> 
> I came across a listing on eBay today which had in interesting "Goldfish" Neptune dial that appears to possibly be a factory issued dial.
> 
> View attachment 16023240


That's a really interesting dial. You could almost say, "That's in*koi*dable!" But really, very nice. What time-frame would you put this one in?


----------



## mariomart

AaParker said:


> That's a really interesting dial. You could almost say, "That's in*koi*dable!" But really, very nice. What time-frame would you put this one in?


The seller states it's a factory prototype from the late 80's. I've seen many unique Vostok pieces from this seller over the years.


----------



## AaParker

mariomart said:


> The seller states it's a factory prototype from the late 80's. I've seen many unique Vostok pieces from this seller over the years.


Thank you, Mario!


----------



## Ernest(Europe)

Any idea how to distinguish the soviet vostok titanium case model ?


----------



## mariomart

Ernest(Europe) said:


> Any idea how to distinguish the soviet vostok titanium case model ?


The Titanium case is known as the Type 627 as marked on known passports.

The only way to confirm it is Titanium is to compare the weight with a comparable watch.

The Type 627 is basically a beefed up Type 420 case. I have taken a comparison photo to show you what I mean.

The watch on the left is a Type 420 made of Stainless Steel with a case width of 40mm, depth of 15.1mm and lug to lug of 45.7mm and a weight of 56 grams.

The watch on the right is a Type 627 made of Titanium (Stainless Steel case back), with a case width of 42.3mm, depth of 14.0mm and lug to lug of 48.3mm and a weight of 54 grams.

They both have the same automatic movement.

So as you can see, although the Titanium watch is significantly larger in size it is actually lighter, and that is the best way to confirm the case material.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Ernest(Europe)

mariomart said:


> The Titanium case is known as the Type 627 as marked on known passports.
> 
> The only way to confirm it is Titanium is to compare the weight with a comparable watch.
> 
> The Type 627 is basically a beefed up Type 420 case. I have taken a comparison photo to show you what I mean.
> 
> The watch on the left is a Type 420 made of Stainless Steel with a case width of 40mm, depth of 15.1mm and lug to lug of 45.7mm and a weight of 56 grams.
> 
> The watch on the right is a Type 627 made of Titanium (Stainless Steel case back), with a case width of 42.3mm, depth of 14.0mm and lug to lug of 48.3mm and a weight of 54 grams.
> 
> They both have the same automatic movement.
> 
> So as you can see, although the Titanium watch is significantly larger in size it is actually lighter, and that is the best way to confirm the case material.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 16158118


Thanks. Super nice you posted that. Really nice watch in the right lol. Will take me days to check my old boxes. Anyway, this information is super helpful.
The dials same size or its bigger also ?


----------



## mariomart

Ernest(Europe) said:


> Thanks. Super nice you posted that. Really nice watch in the right lol. Will take me days to check my old boxes. Anyway, this information is super helpful.
> The dials same size or its bigger also ?


The Titanium cases are identical internally to all the other 2415/2416 movement compatible cases, so all standard parts fit.


----------



## Ernest(Europe)

mariomart said:


> The Titanium cases are identical internally to all the other 2415/2416 movement compatible cases, so all standard parts fit.


So did you know the story ? How much units of that cases possibly been made and there its been made. Like how titanium cases appeared.
To know story would be cool. Maby you own some paper and i would be glad to know.


----------



## mariomart

Ernest(Europe) said:


> So did you know the story ? How much units of that cases possibly been made and there its been made. Like how titanium cases appeared.
> To know story would be cool. Maby you own some paper and i would be glad to know.


Documentation from the years surrounding the dissolution of the USSR is a messy subject, and when it comes to the 627 the only known paperwork is the passport.

I have seen mention in other forums that there were possibly around 3,000 titanium 627 case fabricated, unfortunately I didn't bookmark those references, so just going off memory and hearsay.


----------



## jrlmsla

Is there any information on the difference between the 170 and 710 style Amphibia cases? I can’t quite tell a significant difference. Maybe 170 is flat across the top and has a square edge transition to the side of the case while the 710 is angled from the bezel down to the side creating an angle that is more obtuse at the junction of the top and side of the case?

If anyone has info or more detailed photos that would be great


----------



## mariomart

jrlmsla said:


> Is there any information on the difference between the 170 and 710 style Amphibia cases? I can’t quite tell a significant difference. Maybe 170 is flat across the top and has a square edge transition to the side of the case while the 710 is angled from the bezel down to the side creating an angle that is more obtuse at the junction of the top and side of the case?
> 
> If anyone has info or more detailed photos that would be great


The 170 and 150 case are de-hooded 090 cases with the only difference being the 150 is circular brushed finish and the 170 is polished. Also the 150 has the lug holes further out on the lugs whilst the 170 lug holes are further inboard and higher up.

Nothing is related to the 710 case. just look similar.


----------



## Евгения

[QUOTE = "alexg989, post: 48797401, member: 1388689"]
Всем привет,

Я недавно увидел кое-что интересное:

View attachment 14104033


Два корпуса очень похожи, но там, где серебряные часы справа имеют обычную полноразмерную рамку и меньший кристалл, золотые слева имеют гораздо больший кристалл и маленькую / без рамки.

Как это возможно? Это разные случаи вместе?
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]


----------



## Евгения

[QUOTE = "Евгения, сообщение: 54452231, участник: 1522172"]
[QUOTE = "alexg989, post: 48797401, member: 1388689"]
Всем привет,

Я недавно увидел кое-что интересное:

[ПРИКЛЮЧИТЬ] 14104033 [/ ПРИКЛЮ
[QUOTE = "alexg989, post: 48797401, member: 1388689"]
Всем привет,

Я недавно увидел кое-что интересное:

View attachment 14104033


Два корпуса очень похожи, но там, где серебряные часы справа имеют обычную полноразмерную рамку и меньший кристалл, золотые слева имеют гораздо больший кристалл и маленькую / без рамки.

Как это возможно? Это разные случаи вместе?
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
8 какого года выпуска? Не могу найти описание в интернете
подскажите, пожалуйста!


----------



## Simon

sorry - posted in wrong place


----------



## 979greenwich

Something interesting here:


----------



## mariomart

979greenwich said:


> Something interesting here:


It should be no surprise that the known Vostok catalogs failed to show the variety of colour variations available in certain dials. 

Also these dials were available in both 2416a automatic or 2414 hand crank varieties.


----------



## Dwijaya

having this Vostok from an old colleague of mine, it's been a years....but i couldn't find other information regarding this europe gmt series. Hope i wrote in right forum

anyone can point at it?


----------



## mariomart

Dwijaya said:


> having this Vostok from an old colleague of mine, it's been a years....but i couldn't find other information regarding this europe gmt series. Hope i wrote in right forum
> 
> anyone can point at it?
> View attachment 16500635


Vostok Europe Expedition series, model number 5405052, from 2007.

Here is the 2007 catalog scan of this watch.


----------



## Dwijaya

mariomart said:


> Vostok Europe Expedition series, model number 5405052, from 2007.
> 
> Here is the 2007 catalog scan of this watch.
> 
> thanks for this catalog @mariomart


----------



## Dwijaya

Dwijaya said:


> having this Vostok from an old colleague of mine, it's been a years....but i couldn't find other information regarding this europe gmt series. Hope i wrote in right forum
> 
> anyone can point at it?
> View attachment 16500635


i wonder how can re paint the black marking around the bezel emboss? i mean is it need special ingridients ink?


----------



## mariomart

Dwijaya said:


> i wonder how can re paint the black marking around the bezel emboss? i mean is it need special ingridients ink?


Nothing special required, just a fine brush and some matt black and matt red model paints.

I've fond that the Vostok Europe bezel infill paints suffer badly from easily falling out, so I repaint mine myself.

It doesn't matter if you "go outside the lines" when filling in the letters/numbers/markings. I wait until the paint has almost dried and then put a jewelry polishing cloth on a hard surface and rub off the excess paint by rubbing the bezel over it (of course it's best to remove the bezel from the watch).

Here's my AN-225 Mriya which I repainted (sadly this aircraft was recently destroyed)


----------



## Dwijaya

mariomart said:


> Nothing special required, just a fine brush and some matt black and matt red model paints.
> 
> I've fond that the Vostok Europe bezel infill paints suffer badly from easily falling out, so I repaint mine myself.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you "go outside the lines" when filling in the letters/numbers/markings. I wait until the paint has almost dried and then put a jewelry polishing cloth on a hard surface and rub off the excess paint by rubbing the bezel over it (of course it's best to remove the bezel from the watch).
> 
> Here's my AN-225 Mriya which I repainted (sadly this aircraft was recently destroyed)
> 
> View attachment 16500827


wow....you really did a great job to make it looks fresh and young again...btw, the red is original color? Will try to had the equipment and DIY....well, this watch might tell a bit story regarding the AN-225 Mriya...thanks again mate


----------



## mariomart

Dwijaya said:


> wow....you really did a great job to make it looks fresh and young again...btw, the red is original color? Will try to had the equipment and DIY....well, this watch might tell a bit story regarding the AN-225 Mriya...thanks again mate


Thanks, I replaced all the paint on this bezel with fresh paint, but it has been repainted just like the original.


----------



## Dwijaya

i'm not sure how to read it, anyone might help me with?


----------

